# Dual Strecke in Steinen bei Lörrach ! !



## cyrox (1. Juli 2003)

Man glaub seinen eigenen Augen nicht!
Fährt man einmal nicht morgens und abends beim Minimal in Steinen-Höllstein vorbei steht abends schon eine fast fertige Dual Strecke. Dieses Wochenende ist bei uns in Steinen-Höllstein 
"20 Jahre Steinen-Cornimont" Jubiläum und die Franzosen bauen echt einen Dual kurs. 
ALso wer luist hat kommt diese woche mal vorbei und schaut sich das teil an. Ich denke das es bis am Donnerstag fertig gebaut ist ( komplett ). Meinewenigkeit wird ab jetzt jeden tag das geschehen verfollgen und sobald etwas über ein Rennen oder sonnstiges feststeht werd ich es hir Posten. 

Wir werden uns auch noch mit der Gemeinde in verbindung setzen das sie das teil nicht gleich wieder platt machen nach diesem Wochenende oder das wir vielleicht sogar eine genehmigung bekommen das teil instant zu halten !

Also schaut immer wieder hir rein ich schau das ich euch alle auf dem laufenden halten kann 

Gruss CyroX


----------



## spezi light (1. Juli 2003)

Hi Ihr,
hab das heut auch gesehen einfach nur geil, da fahrn wir sonst 20 km nach Basel in den Hoburgpark und schrotten da so unsere Laufräder  oder jetten nach Todtnau um es so richtig krachen zu lassen. Letzte Bilanz: drei Platten!!!
Und jetzt hab ich so nen Ding direkt vor der Haustür - OK ein Kilometer ist es vielleicht entfernt aber was ist das schon??? Werd jetzt gleich mal schauen ob ich was auf der hp der Gemeinde Steinen finde, wenns interessant ist post ich den link gleich mal.
Bis denne keep on riding 
MfG Alex(de Wiesedalbiker)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherman (5. Juli 2003)

Und, wie sieht die Strecke mittlerweile aus?


----------



## spezi light (7. Juli 2003)

Hi,
also gestern haben wir mit einem Gemeinderat geredet und der wiederum hat mit dem Bürgermeister und einigen anderen Gemeinderäten geredet und ich würde sagen es sieht nicht schlecht aus. 
Es gibt bis jetzt "nur" einen 2 Meter Double, der "eigentlich" locker zu fahren ist, aber Fabian und Fabian haben sich schon einige Blessuren geholt.
Der eine hat ne fette Arschbombe ins flat hingelegt weil das VR zu weit oben war und der andere hat ne Bekanntschaft mit dem Kettenblatt gemacht. Ich bin bis jetzt verschont geblieben, aber was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden 
Dann gibt es noch einen kleinen Double und einen kleinen Table, das Problem ist, dass es noch keine Anlieger gibt, die wir aber sehr bald bauen wollen, wenn jemand Lust und Zeit zu helfen bitte melden oder Material hat(Lehm oder Minnibagger )
Dann gibt es noch ein Stück mit vier Wellen, die sicher gesurft werden können, wenn mans kann. Ich kanns bis jetzt nicht. Schreibt mal bitte wo ihr alle herkommt oder ob ihr Lust habt mal zu kommen!!!
Bin fast jeden Tag da!
Keep on riding Alex


----------



## spezi light (7. Juli 2003)

Hey Sherman kennen wir dich??? Kannsch ja mal vorbeikommen oder in Kontakt bleiben, hastn en paar Tipps beim Anliegerbau??
MfG Alex


----------



## cyrox (7. Juli 2003)

Die ersten Bilder !


----------



## cyrox (7. Juli 2003)

...


----------



## cyrox (7. Juli 2003)

....


----------



## cyrox (7. Juli 2003)

.....


----------



## cyrox (7. Juli 2003)

So jetzt mal noch en bisschen Text. 
Also wir werden alles daran setzen die Bahn in unsere macht zu bekommen und nicht das sie sofort wieder "blatt" gemacht wird. Ich meine die 2 Doubles der eine Table und die Wellen sind ja schonmal ein guter anfang da weiterzubauen und so wie sich das im mom anhört stehen unsere chancen sehr gut das wir das gelände bekommen. Heute gehen wir auf das Rathaus und lassen uns en Termin mit unserem Bürgermeister machen oder reden sofort mit ihm. Wenn es dann sicher ist das wir die genehmigung haben und alles geklärt ist können wir mal en wk bauen. Also wer sich jetzt schonmal dafür melden will bitte hir im Forum Posten.
Wir könnten es auch so machen das es zuvor oder danach en Grillfest bei mir gibt so als helfer Essen. Und dann noch en bisschen die Bahn begiest  
Also ich will jetzt mal niocht zu weit ausgreifen wir haben sie ja noch nicht aber wenn alle die Daumen drücken dann gibts die erste Dual / Dirt Strecke im Wiesentahl und das hat es echt nötig !

Greetz CyroX


----------



## Spyke_02 (7. Juli 2003)

chick. einfach geil. ich wohne in istein bei efringen-kirchen, wann könnten wir uns eventuell treffen? 
ich habe erst nächste woche wieder zeit aber des wär schon geil.
ich melde mich mal wieder.

bis bald 

Spyke_02


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (7. Juli 2003)

noch 2 bilder


----------



## cyrox (7. Juli 2003)

...


----------



## cyrox (7. Juli 2003)

Ich hab wie ihr sehen könnt nochmal 2 Bilder reingestellt. @ Spyke_02 ich werd natürlich auf die zurück kommen. Aber ich denke das das vor einer Woche soweiso nix wird weil wir erst einmal alles mit der Gemeinde klären müssen. Und dann noch en paar andere organisatorische gründe erledigen müssen. 
Wenn dann alles steht (vielleicht) dann mach ich auch noch eine Homepage dann muss ich das IBC board nicht mit meinen Bildern Stressen *gg*
Greetz CyroX


----------



## spezi light (8. Juli 2003)

Hoi,
hey Fabian ich hóffe du hast  beim Burgi angerufen, wenn nicht hier die Nummer vom Bürgi Sekreteriat 910021 R-U-F   A-N!!!!
Ansonsten goog sitzing ach was machst du heut Abend noch ab acht oder halb neun hab ich noch zeit, geh ma   
ach und ne Skizze hab ich auch gemacht. Was vorhanden ist und was in Planung ist. Können wir dem Burgi dann auch mal zeigen. Bis hüt zobe fi licht


----------



## cyrox (8. Juli 2003)

Hab vorhin beim Rathaus angerufen und die Sekräterin war mortz freundlich . Nunja und wir haben schon für morgen um 14.00 Uhr en Termin beim Bürgermeister! Ich hoffe das alles gut über die Bühne geht zu unserem erfreuen! Wenn ja dann gehts los mit der Planung!
Gruss Fabian


----------



## Sherman (8. Juli 2003)

Also morgen kommen wir (Spyke +Ich) auch mal vorbei, man sieht sich ja dann. Nur wie kommt man vom Bahnhof zur Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (8. Juli 2003)

Ihr steigt aus dem Zug aus überquert den Bahnübergang und die Brücke dann über die grosse Kreuzung/Ampel der B317 rüber dann ist auf der linken Seite ist der Minimal und auch der rechten der Platz!
Gruss Fabian


----------



## spezi light (9. Juli 2003)

Oh man ich bin ja schon ein bischen aufgeregt heut Mittag um 14 Uhr haben wir einen Termin mit dem Burgi. Da werden wir dann mit ihm über den Erhalt der Dual Strecke diskutieren und unsere Vorstellungen offerieren(muss jetzt schon ein bischen für heut Mittag üben, oder tangiert euch das peripher?) Ne ich hoff echt, dass es klappt weil das einfach nur geil wird     
Und wenn nich dann gehen wir zu Zeitung und dann gibts en Artikel das die Gemeinderäte nicht mehr wissen wo oben und unten ist 
So jetzt hab ich ein bischen Druck abgebaut
bis heut Mittag wenn ihr kommt!!!
MfG    Alex


----------



## cyrox (9. Juli 2003)

Bürgermeister ist krank aber die Sekräterin hat en neuen Termin auf Freitag um 13.00 Uhr angesetzt und dann hoffen wir mal das er bis da wieder Gesund ist und gut drauf *g*
Greetz CyroX


----------



## Skanker (9. Juli 2003)

hey sherman und spike wo wart ihr denn heute?!
 
ach übrigens fabian is mein name...


----------



## Sherman (9. Juli 2003)

Spyke hatte keine Zeit und ich alleine kein Bock sorry....sind ja auch nur 3 Obstacles. Hätte sich nicht wirklich gelohnt. Ich warte auf den Termin beim Bürgi...dann komm ich bauen  Ansonsten könnte man mal nach Basel gehen...


----------



## cyrox (9. Juli 2003)

He SHerman !
Für dich und uns langt das im mom noch allemal sogar nur die 4 sachen !
Aber am Freitag wissen wir ja dann mehr!
Und du kommst mal zu uns das muss sein !


----------



## Skanker (9. Juli 2003)

das mit dem bauen hab ich notiert...da kommst du nich drum rum...


----------



## Skanker (9. Juli 2003)

Hey es sind sogar 5 obstacles  
wobei aber auch nur 4 wirklich gelungen sind  
aber das kann man ja endern


----------



## cyrox (10. Juli 2003)

Kommisch heute grad wieder  von der Schule nachhause gekommen und siehe da die Gemeindearbeiter sind an der Strecke und liefern neue erde an. Dann schnell nach Hause fahrrad geschnapt und wieder hin aber dann waren sie nichmehr da und ich konnte garnich fragen was sie vorhaben. Weil das is so Sanderde. Naja die haben auf jedenfall die ganze erde an den 4 spots von der seite dran geschüttet. Mal sehen was die vorhaben. Ich geh nachher nochmal und schau das ich welche antreff. 
Vielleicht hat ja sogar die Sekräterin des Bürgermeisters unseren Stichwortzettel im zugesand und er hat daraufhin sofort dies veranlasst *gg*
Also bitte drückt uns die Daumen für morgen um 13.00 Uhr erstens das er da ist und 2tens das wir das ding unterhalten können !


----------



## Skanker (10. Juli 2003)

Bin gerade von der schule heimgekommen
und habs auch gesehen 
ich komm nachher mal zu dir dann können wir schauen was die machen
-------------------------------------------------------------
PS: Hab mit meinem lehrer geredet wegen dem termin mit'em 
burgi und er gibt mir frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (10. Juli 2003)

was denkt sich die gemeinde einfach sand neben die obstacles zu schütten....zur sicherung bei stürzen...aber mit steinen drin die so groß sind wie ein pc  ...tststs
mim burgi müssen wir mal ein wörtchen reden  
omeingott das is ja schon morgen 
drückt uns die daumen
wenns gut geht gibt ne feier auf der bahn  ...


----------



## Skanker (10. Juli 2003)

aber ich denk das klappt sicher...


----------



## Skanker (10. Juli 2003)

immer positiv denken...


----------



## Sherman (10. Juli 2003)

Nervös?  


Nimm mal ein Schluck  das beruhigt 

Viel Glück beim Bürgibär


----------



## Sherman (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cyrox _
> *He SHerman !
> Für dich und uns langt das im mom noch allemal sogar nur die 4 sachen !
> Aber am Freitag wissen wir ja dann mehr!
> Und du kommst mal zu uns das muss sein ! *




Ja stimmt schon, nur alleine war ich zu faul zu  ABer ich komm noch versprochen, solangsam komm ich mir ja selbst vor als ob ich mich drücke lol...


----------



## Skanker (10. Juli 2003)

nervös is man da immer ein bißchen aber das legt sich...
beim bauen hab ich dich in die 1. schicht am ersten tag eingeteil  ...


----------



## Skanker (10. Juli 2003)

eingeteilt is eingeteilt
da komsch nich mehr davon weg...
ich hab auch en gutes gedächtnis


----------



## Skanker (10. Juli 2003)

wie wohin und wann ziehsch um?
Müllheim is echt nich weit weg...
wenns morgen gut geht kansch ja beim bauen helfen


----------



## Skanker (11. Juli 2003)

na denn...
auf jedenfall hat uns das gespräch mit dem burgi nich viel gebracht...
hat gesagt das man auf die sicherheit achten muss etc.
aber sie bleibt im moment noch stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (11. Juli 2003)

Also so wie es aussieht geht das ganze noch sicher 1 Monat bis da alles abgeklärt ist. Der Bürgermeister ist schon dafür aber hat bedenken wegen der sicherheit. (Hat jemand eine ahnung wie man sich da kommplett absichern kann ?). Naja ich denke das es schon klappen würde was auch noch das Problem ist das neben der strecke en Hotel ist. Und wenn sich die beschweren das es schon garnicht! Der Burgi hat aber auch noch gesagt wegen dem Standort das es vielleicht auch die möglichkeit gibt irgendwo anders ein STück land zu genehmigen aber das müssen die erst im Gemieinderaht besprechen und ich denke mal der wird nächsten Montag sein der is immer 2-3 mal in der Woche. Ich mein wenn wir en anderes grundstück bekommen dann liegt echt der ganze aufbau des Kurses in unseren Händen! Also ich werd euch mit news auf dem laufenden halten.

Wie gesagt wenn jemand irgendwas weis wegen den sicherheitsauflagen bitte Posten! Vielleicht grad die Jungs von dem Park aus Freiburg weil diese hat unser Burgi als Beispiel für die Gefährlichkeit genannt und das er lieber abgesichert sein will !

Greetz Cheff


----------



## Trailrider79 (11. Juli 2003)

ich will dir hier ja keine hoffnungen machen, aber wenn du dir die geschichte der freiburger bmx-bahn anschaust, dann is das mit der haftung auf öffentlichem grund halt ein echtes problem.

in leipheim (nähe ulm) an der bmx-bahn steht jedoch lediglich nur nen schild, "nur für geübte fahrer, nur mit protektoren usw"

ich blick da auch net wirklich durch, wahrscheinlich hofft die öffentliche hand, daß kein unfall passiert und wenn dann einer passiert, wird die bahn halt plattgemacht

so long

gruß jörg


----------



## Skanker (11. Juli 2003)

Die sollen nur kommen  
ich denk da positiv denn die jüngeren fahren da relativ sachte über die obstacles...
wir stellen da einfach en schildt hin und das wars  
aber das dauert noch ein paar wochen bis wir da ein bißchen was zu sagen haben und dann is auch mein gibs weg und ich kann selber anpacken ...


----------



## Gero (12. Juli 2003)

tach leuts, ist ja schön dass sich bei euch was tut! glückwünsche!
vor allem das das in initiative der gemeinde passiert is der hammer wenn ich da an unsere "nette" stadt denk...

ja aber jetzt zu eurem problem. erstmal ist da klar ausschaggebend wo das grundstück ist und garantiert wie sich die sache entwickelt. grundsätzlich seit ihr aber nicht mal abgesichert wenns so läuft wie bei uns. selbst wenn bei uns nen beofener oder was weis ich da rüber klettert und sich was tut besteht immernoch die möglichkeit dass sich irgendein sachverständiger findet der uns dann an den karren fahren könnte wegen was weis ich auch immer... jedenfalls ist das ein unglaublich schwieriges thema. nur son schild sichert euch in keinster weise. hat man ja bei uns gesehen. die stadt hatte trotz genauen vorschriften auf schildern klagen am hals. genauso die leuts von sog und den bikeparks, die haben damit auch immer probleme... versicherungstechnisch könnt ihr da fast nur über einen verein was machen, anderst werdet ihr das bestimmt nicht finaieren können. das war ja auch unser problem. wir wollten ja immer unabhängig sein, in deuschland geht das aber nicht. da musst du immer irgendner institution angehören um überhaubt irgendwas bewegen zu können...

naja, wünsch euch viel erfollg!  gruß aus freiburg!


----------



## Skanker (12. Juli 2003)

Das mit dem schildt war ja mich ernst gemeint...
und nächste woche ruft uns ( fabian,alex und mir ) der burgi an und dann gehen wir mit dem und so einem vom tüv auf das areal
und schauen uns das an...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (12. Juli 2003)

Is ja Cool, ich muss auch irgandwann mal kommen...
Ises denn besser als Horburg Park???
Lohnt es sich von Lörrach dorthin zu kommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (12. Juli 2003)

Im moment würde ich sagen das der Horburgpark besser ist ganz klar! Aber es würde uns freuen wenn auch mal en paar andere kommen würden die es kapieren nicht nur die Kinder der Gemeinde. Man kann ja vielleicht einen Termin ausmachen und dann sich an er strecke treffen und dann kannst du uns sicher auch noch en paar argumente oder ideen für unsere aktion sagen !
Greetz CyroX


----------



## Dr. Dirt (12. Juli 2003)

geht des denn nich einfach mit nem Schild wie: Befahren auf eigene Gefahr.

oder im Bike Heft hab ich gelesen das ein Schild wie:Befahren Verboten.
Keine Haftung auf niemand gibt.(Außer man selbst)


----------



## Dr. Dirt (12. Juli 2003)

Naja, eigentlich bin ich auch noch ein Kind (12)
Aber wenn man sich mal den Horburg Park vor 1nem Jahr angeschaut hat war das ja auch nich so der Hit...


----------



## Skanker (12. Juli 2003)

Naja ich bin erst 14
wegen der sicherheit werden wir nächste woche mehr wissen (hoffe ich zumindest)...

PS: Passt schön auf eure knochen auf


----------



## Intenserider (12. Juli 2003)

Coole Sache, eine Dual Strecke mehr in der Region! Hoffen wir, dass es klappt... Wegen der Sicherheit: Erzählt eurem Bürgermeister mal von der Strecke in Laufenburg, da gibts trotz heftigen Sprüngen keine Probleme...
Und schaut mal auf www.funbikers-basel.ch.vu um.

Viele Grüsse ausm Horburgpark

Jonas


----------



## Gero (13. Juli 2003)

moin jungs,
jaa, in laufenburg gibts zwar bisher keine probleme, aber erstmal kommt die strecke ja da weg und wird in anderer form wo anderst wieder aufgebaut und im falle eines falles hätten die verantwortlichen von der strecke dort, ich geh mal davon aus dass das die stadt ist und nicht die erbauer, ach nen ziemliches problem...
andere strecken da unten!? kenn ich nicht, etwas weiter weg ist halt noch die dual strecke in baltersweil...

also jungs rock on!
ich fahr jetzt dann nach südfrankreich zum biken...


----------



## Skanker (13. Juli 2003)

baltersweil? wo liegt das ungefähr?
ach viel spaß in südfrankreich...


----------



## Sherman (13. Juli 2003)

Wie Gero schon gesagt hat is das größte Prob die Sicherheit. Wer die Geschichte mit der BMX Bahn verfolgt wird bescheit wissen.
Aber wie sieht das mit so einem "Benutzen auf eigene Gefahr" Teil aus? Weißt man damit nicht die Schuld von sich, wenn es einen zerlegt?

Ich würde sagen die Gefahr geht von den kleineren Goofen aus, die kein Plan haben und einfach mal draufbolzen und dann geht der OBI Bomber zu bruch und die brechen sich sonstwas, weil sie wahrscheinlich nichtmal nen Helm anhaben. In Freiburg wars ja ein Vater, der sogar sein Leben verlor... 

Am besten ist wohl die Lösung mit dem Verein und das dann als Vereinsgelände zu stellen. Gibts sowas in der Nähe? Wie funst das eigentlich in Basel @Intenserider?

Ach und wenn wirklich ein neues Gelände zuer verfügung gestellt wird, wie sehen da die Pläne aus? So in der Art wie die Bahn in Freiburg, also Dirt oder ne Dual Race Strecke?



@Buzzpuppet


Es gibt kleinere Strecken rund um Lörrach die recht versteckt durch den Wald laufen und sonst eigentlichh nichts mehr. Ausser Horburgpark in Basel und eben die Bahn in Freiburg. In Schopfheim noch eine Dual Strecke...


----------



## cyrox (13. Juli 2003)

Die Dual strecke in Schopfheim gibt es nichmehr wegen dem Motocross rennen vor 2 Wochen


----------



## Skanker (13. Juli 2003)

wie ich schon sagte fahren bzw. rollen die jüngeren ziehmlich langsam über die bahn
es gibt aber halt noch ausnahmen wie solche dummen bälger die mit, wie du beschrieben hast, voller wucht über die teile springen und dann volle kanne auf die fresse fliegen! von der sorte haben wir aber nur 2 und ich denke denen kann man sagen wo's lang geht...
ein schildt steht ja schon da und auf dem steht:
-benutzung der anlage auf eigene gefahr
-eltern haften für ihre kinder
-benutzung der anlage nur mit dafür geeignetem fahrrad
-helm sowie protektorenpflicht
-benutzung der anlage nach 20.00 uhr verboten
...
und von dem schildt sind mehrere kopien auf der anlage befestigt
aber
1. liest das keine sau
2. wenn es jdn. gelesen hat dann hält er sich nich dran in   
    ausnahme von uns
3.wir können nichts daran ändern bzw. sie davon abhalten die 
   anlage zu benutzen weil keine sau auf uns hört
also was sollen wir tun?
außerdem haben wir nächste woche einen termin mit dem bürgermeister und einem angestellten vom tüv auf der bahn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eternalrider (13. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute
Ich finde das ganze ziemlich cool.
Bin seit letztem Jahr in Lörrach und hab im Forum mal nach Leuten aus der Nähe gesucht.
wann seid ihr nächste Woche auf´m Gelände?
Werde mal vorbeischaun.

Wünsch euch offene Ohren bei der Gemeinde usw.

Steff


----------



## Skanker (13. Juli 2003)

lörrach is ja grad mal 8km entfernt...
also wir sind eigentlich fast täglich dort nur das problem is das nur alex fahren kann da fabian sich das steißbein geprellt hat und ich ebenfalls fabian mir den linken arm gebrochen hab...
den weg kensch ja (wenn nich steht er auf der ersten seite  )
bis dann fabi


----------



## Intenserider (13. Juli 2003)

Also in Basel ist die Sicherheit kein Problem, und ich habe noch von keiner Bahn in der Schweiz gehört, wo es solche Probleme gibt. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass alle BMX-Bahnen abgeschlossen werden und nur noch während ein paar Stunden pro Woche zur Benützung offen sind. Das hat einfach nix mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun und errinnert mich an ein paar Gerichtsfälle aus den USA. Jeder, der auf ne BMX-Bahn geht, weiss, auf was er sich einlässt. Fussballplätze werden ja auch nicht gesperrt, obwohl es dort immer wieder Verletzte gibt.
@ Bahnen in der Region: Horburgpark, Freiburg, Laufenburg, in Allschwil (bei Basel) wird kräftig gebaut. Das Laufenburg weg soll, ist mir neu, da wird ja gerade noch ne Dirtline hingebaut???


----------



## spezi light (13. Juli 2003)

geHi du,
hab hier schon länger nix ins  Forum geschrieben. Aber ich glaub ich kenn dich aus dem Hoburgpark in Basel hast du mich nicht mal gefragt ob die Site hier kenne und ich dann gesagt ne muss ich das. Naja ich hab bzw. hatte nen Specialized Stumpjumper leicht umgebaut. Bomber Gabel und so!!! Jo aber jetzt hab ich nen Marin Quake mit ner Dirtjumper III und Sun Laufrädern, dass kann sicht echt sehen lassen, wobei es mir eigentlich fast nur um die Funktion geht. 
Also ich wohn auch grad in der Nähe der Strecke. Wie gesagt ich hin als harter Brocken übirg geblieben, Fabian1 kuriert seine Arschbombe über den großen Double aus, sah einfach klasse aus, sein neuer Titel "Fabian THE ARSCHBOMBER" sorry fabi aber das musste sein Bin jetzt echt mal gespannt wie sich das hier in STeinen entwickelt aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich schon ne leicht pessimistische Einstellung nach dem Talk mit dem (W)(B)ürgermeister. Aber ich hoff es wird ein Happy End geben
Bis denne ich geh dann jetzt penne(bin leicht krank)
Alex


----------



## Gero (13. Juli 2003)

@Strychnin
das mit den schildern war bei uns genauso, die gabs zwar, aber wurden nicht beachtet, und wenn wir was gesagt haben wurden wir nur blöd angemacht, das ist normal, ihr müsst denen nur zeigen wos lang geht und dass ihr das auf die beine stellt. also müsst ihr auch was dafür machen, das ist zwar echt net einfach, aber wie ihr seht geht es.
das mit den schildern ist eben echt ein problem. die schilder reichen einfach nicht als absicherung, wie gesagt im falle eines (extremen)falles ständen wir sogar mit zaun drum rum dumm da...
ist eben deutschland. bei uns war ja sogar der hammer, dass wir zwar den zaun bauen, aber oben keine spitzen dran machen durften weil sich ja jemand beim rüberklettern verletzten könnte. überlegt euch das mal!!!!! aber so ist es eben, ihr werdet euch da noch mit vielen problemen rumschlagen müssen...

also. bin jetzt weg...    

viel erfollg weiterhin!!!!!!


----------



## Sherman (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gero _
> *@Strychnin
> das mit den schildern war bei uns genauso, die gabs zwar, aber wurden nicht beachtet, und wenn wir was gesagt haben wurden wir nur blöd angemacht, das ist normal, ihr müsst denen nur zeigen wos lang geht und dass ihr das auf die beine stellt. also müsst ihr auch was dafür machen, das ist zwar echt net einfach, aber wie ihr seht geht es.
> das mit den schildern ist eben echt ein problem. die schilder reichen einfach nicht als absicherung, wie gesagt im falle eines (extremen)falles ständen wir sogar mit zaun drum rum dumm da...
> ...



Das is ja der Hammer, das is ja wie wenn man Wachhunde verbietet, weil sie nen Einbrecher beißen könnten...oh man armes Deutschland...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (14. Juli 2003)

Wie haben denn die vom Horburg Park das ding gekrigt? 

Irgendwann in den Ferien schau ich glaub ich auch mal vorbei...


----------



## Intenserider (14. Juli 2003)

Das hat mit viel Glück und ein paar hundert Unterschriften geklappt... Der Park wurde neu geplant, da haben die Unterschriften offenbar überzeugt. Allerdings steht in den Sternen, was weiter geht, es ist Baustopp, da der Park schon wieder umkonzipiert wird. Wir hoffen, das Areal zu bekommen, in dem jetzt das Tagesheim-Provisorium (wird abgerissen) ist, wäre umzäunt, gross, mit grossem Starthügel... Und wir haben offenbar das Gartenbauamt und die Architektin auf unserer Seite, auch dank dem grossen Erfolg der Bahn.


----------



## Skanker (14. Juli 2003)

ja fabian 'the arschb....' hat schon ne unterschriftenliste gemacht und da stehen einige auch schon drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (14. Juli 2003)

Jo wir werden auch alles daran setzen das bei uns was läuft wir haben noch en paar dinge im Ärmel die wir unternehmen können. 
Das gute ist das die Bahn schon steht ohne das wir darum gebeten haben. Bürgermeister gespräch hatten wir auch und er sieht das da jemand ist der sich dafür einsetzt. Dann haben wir noch die Unterschriftenliste und die Presse gibt es auch noch!
Mal schauen wann der Bürgermeister anruft wegen der Begehung der Strecke. 
Also wer diese Woche mal vorbei kommen will der meldet sich doch einfach bei mir dann kann man sich treffen und ihr könnt grad noch ne unterschrift abgeben !

@ Horburg Park is echt ne coole sache dort.

Gruss Cyrox


----------



## grobis (14. Juli 2003)

Hi zusammen,

ich komme aus Rheinfelden, ist ja auch nicht so weit...
Allerdings ist dirt nicht meine Parade-Diziplin. 



> _Original geschrieben von Cyrox_
> Mal schauen wann der Bürgermeister anruft wegen der Begehung der Strecke.



Was muss ich hier lesen!  

Das ist wohl ein klassischer Fall von naja die lassen wir mal links liegen. Also wenn ihr unbedingt ne Bahn unterhalten wollt, dann zeigt das eurem Bürgi. Ohne Druck läuft da sonst nichts.... 

Wünsch euch glück, das es klappt....  

Gruss Grobis


----------



## spezi light (15. Juli 2003)

@eternalrider
Hi nächste Woche bin ich wahrscheinlich sehr oft da schreib einfach ins Forum wann du kommen willst wir können auch Handynummern austauschen. Was meinst du hat die Bahn bestand. Wir werden es dem Bürgermeister schon noch zeigen sonst sägen wir an seinem Stuhl und kandidieren selber als Burgi. Dann wird Steinen ein einziger Bikepark. Revolution !!!!!!!! 
Fabian G(Punkt) hast du meine PM nich gekriegt???? 

alex


----------



## Skanker (15. Juli 2003)

naj links liegen lässt der uns sicher nich denn wir haben mit ein paar aus dem gemeinderat gesprochen...
die lassen uns nicht liegen


----------



## Skanker (15. Juli 2003)

also das mit der straße wirkt sich mit der zeit ziemlich negativ auf die bahn aus bzw. lässt sie ziemlich schlecht dastehen weil die autofahrer sich beschweren...


----------



## spezi light (16. Juli 2003)

Echt wer hat das erzählt??? Vor allem weil ja jetzt der Zaun dasteht?? Man kann ja alles überbewerten wenn etwas neues gemacht wird und es eventuelle minimale Einschränkungen, wie ich kann jetzt nicht mehr mit 70 oder 60 Sachen ins Dorf reinpreschen. Man sollte das mal positiv sehen, eigentlich tragen wir dazu bei das Höllstein verkehrs beruhigter wird. Wir sollten eigentlich schon belohnt werden was meint ihr 
Aber jetzt mal toternst so rein ehrlich halt 
ne bis denne ich geh jetzt penne ist ja schon wieder Mitternacht  und wer weiß wer da rumgeistert. Scream if you can!!!!!!!!!!!!
Alex the sleeper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (16. Juli 2003)

Also gestern war Gemeinderrat und es wurde beschlossen das die Bahn bleibt ! ! ! SIEG !
Jetzt gehts in die nächste Stuffe jetzt müssen wir beim Bürgermeister noch Bau erlaubnis bekommen. Abner ich denek so einige verbesserungsvorschläge sind soweiso in seinem interesse. Zb.  Startrampen dammit man nichmehr über die Strasse heitzt und steilkurven und en paar dirt jumps mehr !
Also ich denke das wir bald mal zum Bauen aufbrechen werden und dann um jede helfende Kraft froh sind !

Greetz CyroX


----------



## spezi light (16. Juli 2003)

Ich kanns ja gar nicht fassen        , da trifft man kurz den kleinen Fabian und der erzählt einem fast so nebenbei, dass die Bahn genehmigt ist. Das wäre die erste im Landkreis die legal ist. Jetzt müssen wir die Bahn nur noch fertig stellen, aber nur noch in Anführungszeichen. Startrampe und ein zwei oder vier Anlieger sollten schon sein. Werden dann bald mal ein paar Vorschläge dem Bürgermeister vorlegen wies bald aussehen soll. Ich glaub ich brauch jetzt ein Bier      damit ich wieder ruhig werd.  
MfG  Alex
    
Da hat der Bürgermeister echt nochmal Glück gehabt sonst hätten wir auch en Sitzstreik wie die gestern bei der Tour de France vor dem Rathauseingang gemacht


----------



## Sherman (16. Juli 2003)

Jo wie geil, das is ja mal was dann planen wir mal ne Strecke


----------



## Skanker (16. Juli 2003)

jo geplant haben wir auch schon was...
aber das wichtigste würd ich sagen is ne startrampe damit wir nicht mehr über die straße müssen 
dann kommen die steilkurven (mind. 2) ganz hinten
dicht gefolgt von einem neuen double...
mensch ich freu mich wie wenn geb. wär und die geschenke kommen  ...


----------



## Skanker (16. Juli 2003)

ich hab mal ne frage (die hat nix mit der strecke zu tun...)
und zwar frage ich mich wo man diese "piss off" aufkleber
für die federgabel herbekommt...
ich frage nur weil mein marzocchi aufkleber (die bomber aufschrifft) solangsam auf der einen seite verendet


----------



## grobis (16. Juli 2003)

Das ist ja der Wahnsinn.   
Das freut mich für euch, das die Genehmigung so ohne Probleme 
durch den Gemeinderat ging.
Hoffentlich können alle eure Vorstellungen auch umgesetzt werden.

Falls ihr noch Hilfe beim Buddeln braucht, sagt bescheid. 
Muss zwar tagsüber arbeiten, naja irgendwoher muss ja die Kohle fürs bike kommen, 
aber 18.00 uhr unter der Woche helfe ich gerne mit.
Ne Bahn in der Nähe ist immer was wert......

Grüsse Grobis


----------



## spezi light (16. Juli 2003)

@ elender Nachmacher
ne aber wart mal Fabian G wollte dann sowieso ne HP für die Strecke machen und dann machst auf deine Gabel einen Aukleber mit der adress   www.droparea.com oder de steht noch nich fest. Kapische!!!!!
Mfg Alex
sorry wegen der Gabel, aber dann kann man halt nix passend machen. Hast du sie schon drin wenn ja wo?????


----------



## spezi light (16. Juli 2003)

der obere Beitrag gilt natürlich Strychnin!!!


----------



## cyrox (16. Juli 2003)

Jo das mit der Homepage ist dann das kleinste Problem siehe www.trickystyle.de  wie findet ihr den vorschlag Droparea.com oder .de ???  Hört sich doch geil an oder ? 
Naja ich denke da werden wir schon was passendes finden. Morgen müssen wir nochma auf der Gemeinde anrufen wegen dem Bauunternehmen das wir haben dammit wir Material bekommen und Lehm. 

Greetz CyroX


----------



## Sherman (17. Juli 2003)

*muhahahaha*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (17. Juli 2003)

Da war aber einer schnell! Steht das heute in der zeitung wenn ja in welcher? Badischen oder Oberbadischen?

Greetz CyroX


----------



## Sherman (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cyrox _
> *Da war aber einer schnell! Steht das heute in der zeitung wenn ja in welcher? Badischen oder Oberbadischen?
> 
> Greetz CyroX *



In der Weiler Zeitung heute ja...


----------



## Skanker (17. Juli 2003)

nun dei öffentlichkeit wurde auch informiert ich denke das wir nächste woche ein par fahrradfahrer sehen die es auch kapieren...
----------------------------------------
gibt es außer den "piss off" aufklebern noch andere
und wenn ja wo bekomm ich die teile?
Bitte helft mir :-(


----------



## eternalrider (17. Juli 2003)

Hi Spezi

War diese Woche auf m Feldberg mit ner Schulklasse. Bin mit nem SchÃ¼ler hochgeradelt und oben ab und zu gebiket.
Auf dem Heimweg waren wir heute kurz an der Strecke. Der Anlauf Ã¼ber die StraÃe ist halt blÃ¶d.
Super, dass die Genehmigung durch ist.

Ich werde am Samstagnachmittag vorbei schaun. 
Dann sieht man sich ja.

Biss denn
Steff


----------



## cyrox (17. Juli 2003)

Ok wenn wir vielleicht ne  Uhrzeit so ungefähr abmachen würden dann sehen wir uns auf jeden fall aber leider können wir ja auch nicht den ganzen tag da sein  Also vielleicht eine PM schreiben oder so? Sherman kommst du auch ?? Wäre cool morgen rufen wir dann nochma auf der Gemeinde an vielleicht geben die uns schon en Bau ok wenigstens für die Anlieger dann wären die schonmal en bisschen gemacht!
Mal schauen.

Greetz CyroX


----------



## Skanker (18. Juli 2003)

muss es gerade samstag sein da kann ich nähmlich nich...


----------



## cyrox (18. Juli 2003)

Fabian du kannst ja soweiso nich fahren mit deinem angebrochenem arm. 

Me too aber ich denke das es in ca. 1 Woche wieder gut ist. 

Greetz CyroX

p.s wer kommt jetzt morgen ? Und habt ihr ne idee wie wir den park nenen sollen  Droparea ?


----------



## Skanker (18. Juli 2003)

ich würde trotzdem gerne eternalrider und sherman persöhnlich treffen...
also wenn ihr so um 14 uhr kommen könntet wäre ich euch sehr verbunden...
weil nei mir is morgen in der schule tag der offenen tür und da muss ich bis 14 uhr bleiben danach kann ich auf den zug und direkt an der anlage vorbei...
morgen 14 uhr is doch in ordnung oder?


----------



## Sherman (18. Juli 2003)

Samstag 14 Uhr ist nichts gegen einzuwenden. Mit oder ohne Bike? Wenn ihr sowieso verletzt seid, dann vielleicht ohne, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (18. Juli 2003)

Hajo auf jeden fall mit fahrrad was ist das den für ne frage  Einer von uns is noch ganz und das ist das wichtigste *gg* und me kann morgen vielleicht auch schon wieder en bisschen mal sehen


----------



## cyrox (18. Juli 2003)

Hi,
@ eternalrider und sherman
bin ja mal gespannt ob ihr morgen wirklich kommt, was für eine Frage ob du dein Bike mitbringen sollst ts ts ts 
Ich bin ja noch voll fit hab zwar kleine Erkältung aber die stört mich grad gar nicht. 
Ansonsten sehn wir uns ja morgen. Aber 14 Uhr ist echt ok dann verabschied ich mich um 13.30 vom Schaffen. 
Bis dann Mfg Alex


----------



## Skanker (18. Juli 2003)

ich komm dann mit dem 14.22 in richtung lörrach...
bin dann so um 14.30 an der strecke...
bis dann...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (18. Juli 2003)

Die Strecke is echt okay, war am Montag mitm FoMe dort.
Naja Startrampen,Anliegerund keine Steine auf der Strecke währen
ne schöne sache...
Eigentlich is das ganze doch noch ziemlich ausbaufähig, wie z.B. ein kleiner North Shore usw. kämen doch Cool.
Aber ansonsten machts,find ich, so viel spaß wie in Basel.
Vielleicht schau ich am Wochenende nochma vorbei...


----------



## Skanker (18. Juli 2003)

DHpro bis du der mit dem roten specialized...
ich war auch da bin der mit dem gibs...
komm doch morgen auch vorbei...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (18. Juli 2003)

Ja, der bin ich.
gut mal schauen wenn ich Zeit hab komm ich morgen mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (18. Juli 2003)

Ok dann sieht man sich morgen ab 14.00 Uhr an der strecke ! Also wir sind dort! 
Bis dan CyroX


----------



## Sherman (19. Juli 2003)

Ich wäre dann um 10 nach 2 in Steinen. eternalrider, welchen Zug nimmst du? Oder fährst du selbst?


----------



## eternalrider (19. Juli 2003)

Servus allerseits

Bin mal gespannt, euch kennen zu lernen.
14.00 'Uhr ist okay.
Muss meinen Platten vorne noch richten. ("Der hält noch" - bis es dann doch buff gemacht hat).

Sieht sich
ER


----------



## Dr. Dirt (19. Juli 2003)

War ja echt spaßeig heut, nur zu heiß.
Aufm Heimweg bin ich noch irgendeinen Berg hoch un bei der Abfahrt nen echt geilen Trail runter, das ding war sicher 4min pure abfahrt aufm Singeltrail mit schön vielen Wurzeln und Steinen sau steil und schmal des ding...


----------



## Intenserider (19. Juli 2003)

Ich glaube, ich muss da mal vorbeischauen   , da ist ja mächtig was am laufen. Finde ich extrem geil, dass es eine Strecke mehr in der Region gibt. Baut Ihr nun noch mehr Sprünge? und finde ich die Strecke?


----------



## Sherman (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Intenserider _
> *Ich glaube, ich muss da mal vorbeischauen   , da ist ja mächtig was am laufen. Finde ich extrem geil, dass es eine Strecke mehr in der Region gibt. Baut Ihr nun noch mehr Sprünge? und finde ich die Strecke? *



Ja haben wir vor, nur alles neue muss von so einem TÜV Affen ebgenommen werden...


----------



## cyrox (20. Juli 2003)

Jo türlich bauen wir die Strecke aus auf jeden fall !

Wenn wir glück haben bekommen wir schon nächste Woche einen Termin mit einem Bau beauftragten ansonsten im August!! Der hat jetzt leider erst noch Ferien.  Deswegen zieht sich das sicher noch en bisschen hin. Aber wenn wir was wissen dann kö8nt ihr helfen kommen.
@ Intenserider die strecke ist nicht schwer zu finden !
Wenn du mal kommen willst dann sag wan und wir sind auch dort und können dich ja sogar irgendwo abholen 

greetz CyroX


----------



## Skanker (20. Juli 2003)

fabian wie sieht es eigentlich mit droparea.com aus?
arbeitest du da dran...
wie sieht es mit verein aus  
ich wäre dabei...


----------



## spezi light (21. Juli 2003)

Hi
ihr fands echt mal klasse das wir am Samstag mal getroffen haben. Jetzt weis man wie die Leuz so aussehen. War ja leider nicht ganz einsatzbereit, wegen der Hitze und den kleinen Blessuren am Bein, Ellenbogen und Schulter. 
@Strychnin: 


> wie sieht es mit verein aus


Mit dem Verein sollten wir erstmal vorsichtig sein du hast doch gesehn wie der Bürgermeister auf dieses Thema reagiert obwohl es uns eigentlich egal sein könnte. Aber wir können ja einfach ein Team gründen auch ohne Vereinsgründung. Wir können ja auch mal im Internet schauen wo man Trikots machen lassen kann, natürlich nach unseren Vorstellungen, wird halt nicht billig aber das wär mir schon was wert. 
@Cyrox: Schaff mal was du Sau  droparea.com oder droparea.de ist ja noch nicht mal reserviert. Kuckst du!!!
@Intenserider:
Wär echt toll wenn de kommst, hab dir schon mal geschrieben, dass ich glaube dich zu kennen. Meld dich einfach wenn de kommen willst dann findest dus auch sicher auch wenn es eigentlcih überhaupt nicht versteckst ist. 
So jetzt muss ich mental auf den morgigen Schultriathlon vorbereiten. 400m Schwimmen, 22km Rennrad und 4000m Laufen. Ich muss nur gegen einige Lehrer antreten von den anderen Schülern traut sich keiner gegen mich anzutreten  Naja werd das Ding schon nach Hause bringen. 
Bis dann keep on riding
spezi light(der nun öffentlich über eine Namensänderung denkt wir findet ihr 
- Marinrider
- Quäker
- exspezi light
- friend of arschbomber
- noname)????
Hiermit starte ich eine Umfrage!!!!


----------



## Skanker (21. Juli 2003)

also t-shirts kann man mitlerweile an jeder straßenecke machen...
aber trikots? 
so die umfrage für den extreme surfer... 
also spezi light hört sich naja komisch an deshalb würd ich mich auch nich exspezi light nennen...
quäker erinnert einen an das spiel quake...
friend of the arschbomber kannst du fabian nicht zumuten...
und marinrider...wieso nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (21. Juli 2003)

Ach jetzt hab ichs wie wärs mit Mariner 
Was meinste Strychnin


----------



## Skanker (21. Juli 2003)

achtung schleichwitz: heißt deine freundin marina... 
ja ne da kannst du auch gleich marinrider nehmen aber wieso nich...
ja weißt du wo man trikots machen lassen kann?


----------



## Sherman (21. Juli 2003)

Also man kann zb bei www.goool.de ein Trikot bestellen und das dann beim Hanemann oder sowas in der Art bedrucken lassen. Ab einer gewissen Stückzahl kann man drauf drucken wass man will ansonsten nur Schrift. Unter Umständen hätte ich da noch Beziehungen.

Wegen Droparea...das passt nicht beisonder zu einer Dual Strecke da stellt man sich eher so fette Drops vor. Aber ansonsten ist der Name io.


----------



## Skanker (21. Juli 2003)

oder wir machen einfach ein t-shirt...
die können wir in lörrach machen...


----------



## Skanker (21. Juli 2003)

aber für was brauchen wir das denn?
ich mein wir wissen ja noch nich mal ob wir da weiter bauen können so wir uns dass vorstellen...also würd ich sagen dass wir unsere planungen etwas zurückstellen und erstmal mit dem baufutzi über das erweitern der anlage reden...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (23. Juli 2003)

Eben, erst ma um die Bahn Kümmern,
damit die richtig Geil wird...


----------



## Skanker (24. Juli 2003)

gut einer auf meiner seite...
in 11 tagen kann ich mit anpacken da mein gips wegkommt


----------



## Dr. Dirt (24. Juli 2003)

Kannste dann auch wieder fahrn?
Aber was mit anpacken? Wenn noch nich sicher is ob es genehmigt wird die Bahn auszubauen.


----------



## Dr. Dirt (24. Juli 2003)

uups kleiner ausrutscher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (25. Juli 2003)

ach ein paar kurven können wir sicher bauen und ne startrampe ebenfalls sie wollen ja das wir nich mehr über straße fahren...
normal fahrradfahren kann ich dann, nur springen etc. erst 2 wochen danach


----------



## Skanker (27. Juli 2003)

also was is nu?!
keine neuigkeiten?!


----------



## cyrox (28. Juli 2003)

Also das unternehmen Bau beginn geht noch minimum 2 Wochen weil der zuständige Bauleiter in den Ferien ist! Wenn er wieder zurückkommt will er sofort mit uns einen Termin machen.
Also leider gehts noch :-<

Greetz CyroX


----------



## Skanker (28. Juli 2003)

in 2 wochen kann ich helfen bauen und mountainbikefahren kann ich vielleicht auch schon wieder


----------



## Skanker (29. Juli 2003)

morgen werde ich für 5tage zwangsweise verreisen müssen mal kucken ob ich dort irgendwo einen internet anschluß finde...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (29. Juli 2003)

Oh man 2 Wochen ist doch wirklich lang... 
dann sind die Ferien fast schon wieder
vorbei...
Ein Paar kurven Startrammpe,
un mit neuen Sprüngen wird jetz nix,oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (30. Juli 2003)

es folgt noch eine schlechte nachricht...
es wurde im gemeinderat ja beschlossen das die anlage vorerst stehenbleibt...
das vorerst bedeutet das die anlage bis zum herbst stehenbleibt
was danach kommt is noch völlig unklar...
wahrscheinlich wird sie platt gemacht  wegen dem hotel...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (31. Juli 2003)

Das is ja der ober schitt...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (31. Juli 2003)

Das is ja der ober schitt...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (2. August 2003)

Könnte man nich die Strecke irgendwo anders machen, wenns den Hotelbesitzer störrt?


----------



## Skanker (3. August 2003)

ja darüber haben wir mit dem burgi auch schon diskutiert...
aber da is auch nich wwirklich was dabei rausgekommen


----------



## Sherman (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DHpro _
> *Könnte man nich die Strecke irgendwo anders machen, wenns den Hotelbesitzer störrt? *




Kannst ja mal in Ötlingen nen Bauer fragen, ob er uns nen Stückchen von seinem Land gibt ^^


----------



## Skanker (4. August 2003)

jo mach das doch mal oder en stück wald...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (4. August 2003)

Also das mit dem Bauer is nich so das wahre...
Und en Stückel Wald wär schon besser aber da hat man mit den TÜV 
heinieß keine Chance... man könnte ja nenn Baum Küssen oder so...
Vielleicht kennt ihr ja jemanden der ein Stück Wald aufm Tüllinger hat...


----------



## Skanker (5. August 2003)

hab nur gehört das im fabian sein opa en stück wald hat in steinen...
aber en stückchen land fänd ich besser...
so die 2eochen sind jetz dann bald vorbei also ich denk der tüvtyp kommt in den nächsten tagen wieder...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (5. August 2003)

Joh... also für nen Dual ist LAnd schon besser, aber man könnte ja auch mal im wald irgendwo nen North-Shore BAuen den kein Förster oder sonst was zerstörrt... also musses nich unbeding legal sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (5. August 2003)

die 2 wochen sind ja bald vorbei und ich würd sagen dass wir erst mal das erweitern was wir momentan auch haben...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (6. August 2003)

ja schon, aber wenns heißt das das im Herbst eh wieder abgerissen werden sol...


----------



## Skanker (6. August 2003)

ich hab gesagt das im herbst wieder darüber entschieden wird, was mit der anlage geschieht...!
wahrscheinlich ist, dass sie abgerissen wird...!
aber das muss nich der fall sein...!


----------



## Dr. Dirt (6. August 2003)

ach sooooo...


----------



## Skanker (6. August 2003)

hat von euch schon jemand was bei hibike bestellt?
denn ich hab vor ca. 2 wochen was bestellt( helm,schoner,...)
aber das packet is immer noch nich bei mir angekommen...
wollte fragen ob das bei einem von euch auch solange gedauert hat...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (7. August 2003)

ne hab noch ni xbestellt, ber schreib denen doch mal ne Mail u frag wo das Paket blept


----------



## Skanker (8. August 2003)

na dann ruf ich heute mal an bei denen...


----------



## Skanker (8. August 2003)

mensch ich frag mich wo fabian und alex stecken... 
die haben sich schon ziemlich lange nicht mehr gemeldet...


----------



## cyrox (8. August 2003)

nana ich bin schon noch da !

Nur ich arbeite jetzt die erste Woche! Und bis ich mich dran gewohnt hab is nich viel mit sonstigem !

Nächste woche rufen wir ma auf der gemeinde an !

Greetz CyroX von der Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (8. August 2003)

jo sell mach ma...
absofort kann an dem unternehmen bau mich beteiligen  
und den job des testfahrer kann ich auch bald übernehmen
fabian wie sieht es eigentlich bei dir aus?
tut der arsch immeer noch weh...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (8. August 2003)

sei vorsichtig bei deinen Testfahrten,...
dein arm wird dir dankbar sein...


----------



## Skanker (8. August 2003)

ja habe es vorher gemerkt...
ich konnte es nich lassen und bin auf mein fahrrad gestiegen...
jetz habe ich hinten en platten...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (8. August 2003)

naja platten is doch halb so schlimm,
den Arm hatte ich vor nem Halben jahr auch im gips, bin nämlich aufm Tüllinger gegen nen Baum gefahrn...


----------



## Skanker (8. August 2003)

ja bei mir war es nich der 1. dieses jahr...
der davor war im februar...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (8. August 2003)

Platten oder Armbruch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (9. August 2003)

armbruch....


----------



## Dr. Dirt (9. August 2003)

aua...


----------



## Skanker (9. August 2003)

is ja nu vorbei...


----------



## Skanker (13. August 2003)

also irgendwas müssen wir tun...
meine ausrüstung is nu da und ich darf auch bald wieder aufs
rad steigen...
fabian und alex bereiten sich aufs 12h rennen vor und arbeiten am mittag...
ich würde sagen dass wir uns alle nochmal an em wochende treffen sollten...


----------



## Triple F (13. August 2003)

Hi Jungs...
Cool, dass sich mal ein paar neue Gesichter ins Lokal-Forum verirren.
Falls ihr Bock habt, dann könnt ihr Euch in diesem Thread uns vorstellen (und umgekehrt...)

Ciao,
3F


----------



## Dr. Dirt (14. August 2003)

NA gut, dann treffen wir uns am Samstag oder Sonntag auf der BAhn.


----------



## Sherman (14. August 2003)

Mal sehen vielleicht komm ich auch vorbei...wenns zu heiß ist vielleicht nur mit Kamera wenn ich sie geliehen bekomm, bissle filmen


----------



## Dr. Dirt (15. August 2003)

Samstag oder Sonntag???


----------



## cyrox (15. August 2003)

ka  das soll diesesmal strichinin organisieren ich komm dann auch mal vorbeischauen!

Greetz CyroX


----------



## Das Brot (15. August 2003)

Hallo miteinander,

gehöre ja eigentlich nicht in euer Forum da ich aus Reutlingen komm aber ich hab trotzdem mal euern Thread gelesen und bin beeindruckt wie schnell anscheinend die Strecke bei euch stand. respect!!! Wir bauen in Reutlingen gerade auch ein DS Strecke mit Dirts usw. und das geht glaub schon um einiges länger als bei auch. Ich wollt mal fragen hattet ihr nur unterstützung von der Gemeinde oder hat sich ein Verein bei euch mitbeteiligt. Wie sa es mit der Organisation von Baumaterial und vorallem Baumaschinen aus. Habt ihr da selber in Tasche greifen müssen oder wer hat da finanziell geholfen. Zu guter letzt wollt ich noch fragen mit was ich die Sprünge so glatt hinbekommen habt, falls wir keine Walze bekommen sind Tipps immer gut. Habt ihr jetzt anlieger oder sind es weiterhin "nur" Sprünge? (pics)

Ich beneide euch Jungs und viel Spaß beim fahren und danke schon mal im voraus.

Gruß

micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Dirt (15. August 2003)

Soviel ichweiß sinds bis jetzt "nur" Sprünge.......


----------



## Sherman (15. August 2003)

Ne, bei uns lief das ein bisschen anderst, die Strecke wurde im Rahmen eines Festes gebaut und dort wurden BMX Vorführungen gemacht. Danach sollte die Strecke aber auch wieder wegkommen. Das konnten die Leutz aus Steinen aber verhindern. Deswegen bleibt die Strecke jetzt mal bis im Herbst stehen und wir hoffen dass sie auch danach noch stehen bleiben darf und wir die Genehmigung bekommen das Teil ein wenig auszubauen. Das ist aber wie ihr wahrscheinlich auch wisst etwas problematisch wegen Sicherheit etc.

Bis dato sind dort 2 Doubles, ein kleiner Table und ein Waschbrett.


Sa oder So ist mir egal. Wenns net so heiß ist können wir ja auch mal im Wald rumheizen paar Singletrails suchen.


----------



## Dr. Dirt (15. August 2003)

ja im wald wär auch cool...
aber wo???


----------



## Das Brot (15. August 2003)

Ach so na dann viel Glück mit eurer Genehmigung. Wir habend Asyl beim 1. RMC bekommen das ist hier in RT der Rad und Motoradclub in Reutlingen.

Wenn ihr mal ein paar Pics von unserer Strecke sehen wollt dann geht nach Stuttgart und schaut in unseren Thread hinein.

Thanx

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Skanker (15. August 2003)

jo leutz

dann würd ich sagen treffen wir uns mit unseren fahrbaren untersetzen morgen so gegen 1 uhr auf der strecke...
der wald is ja grad nebenan...
da gibt es so en kl. weg in die langenau wo man fahren kann,
nix besonderes aber es lohnt sich...
dann sieht man sich dort...


----------



## Skanker (15. August 2003)

also sherman kommt mit dem 1.09 uhr zug ich würde
dann am banhof sein und ihn abholen wer würde noch mit dem zug kommen?
DHpro fährst du mitem fahrrad oder mit em zug?
fabian und alex was is mit euch?


----------



## Dr. Dirt (15. August 2003)

also der DHpro kommt dann Morgen mitm Bike, und is dann um ca.13.000
uhr an er Strecke.


----------



## Dr. Dirt (15. August 2003)

Kann noch jemand ne Digicam oder so was in der Art mitbringen??????


----------



## Skanker (15. August 2003)

achso verstanden dann kommt also der DHpro um 13.000 uhr
is gebongt...
hat der DHpro eigentlich icq???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Dirt (15. August 2003)

ja, der DHpro, der um 13.000 uhr kommt, hat ICQ


----------



## Dr. Dirt (15. August 2003)

schau doch in mein profil.


----------



## Skanker (15. August 2003)

also morgen um 13 uhr !!!!!
 
dann sieht man sich dort...


----------



## Skanker (16. August 2003)

Also war en schoner tag nur des wald dings da hoch latschen war mir zu viel da ich nich so ne konditionsgranate bin...
wollt fragen wer morgen zeit und luscht hat auf die bahn zukommen, ich würd noch gern ä bissele springen... 
was meint ihr?
was meint der verschollene sherman?


----------



## cyrox (16. August 2003)

Hoi ich bin der schänder der Konditionswunder  
Man bekommt halt bei uns nur fun wenn man dafür was macht und das is hochfahren ! Das ist halt so *gg*

Aber der Trail ist cool finde ich 

Greetz CyroX


----------



## Dr. Dirt (16. August 2003)

Der Trail war wirklich cool. nur das hochlatschen...
aber das wars wert, das nach Ötlingen hoch hecheln war schlimmer.
Ich hatte vor morgen mal nach Basel zu gehen, wir könnten ja auch mal dort fahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Dirt (16. August 2003)

Was war eigentlich mit Shermann


----------



## Skanker (16. August 2003)

ich bin jetz halt 6wochen nich mehr gefahren und ich fühl mich jetz noch nich so sicher auf em fahrrad...
würd morgen lieber nochmal auf die strecke aber länger als heute...
was meint ihr?
der sherman hat den zug verpasst...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (16. August 2003)

Naja, für mich isses halt n bissl dumm immer von Ötlingen nach Steinen zu fahrn. Un irgendwie gefällt mir die Bahn in Basel halt besser als in Steinen,...
dann üb halt nich in Steinen, ich versteh das, als ich den Arm so halb gebrochen hatte, musste ich auch erst wieder das Radfahrn lernen...


----------



## Skanker (17. August 2003)

ja des heißt dass du heut nach basel gehst...


----------



## Skanker (17. August 2003)

DHpro wenn du das täglich machst bekommst du kondition  
also ich geh heut so gegen nachmittag ( ca. 4.30 uhr ) auf die bahn in höllstein...
würde noch jemand kommen


----------



## Skanker (17. August 2003)

spezi was is mit dir heut is sonntag...freier tag...
nich mal wieder lust ein paar mini jumps zu tun...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (17. August 2003)

nene, ich war heut in Basel, das is halt immer noch n bischen besser als Steinen, und wenn ich das jeden tag mach grieg ich keine Kondition sondern nen Wunden Arsch...
Nein warn wi6tz, vielleicht diese woche noch mal aber heute hatte ich keine lust...
Diese scheiß wanderer... heute morgen war ich im Wald um an der DH Strecke nen landehügel von nem Sprung zu bauen, un auf einmal steht da son scheiß alter Schweizer der mich anprüllt, ich hatte mir dann einfach das Bike geschnapt un bin Weggefahrn, ich hatte nämlich keine Lust i mit Schimpfwörtern zu beschmeisen... 
Hier noch ein paaaaaar Wnderer feindliche Witze:

Der Besucher betrat das Atelier des Bildhauers und schwärmte:
"Meister, wie haben Sie diese herrliche Figur nur geschaffen?"
"Nun, ich habe sie aus einem Marmorblock gehauen."
Da kam ein Wanderer des Wegs und sagte: "Und woher wußten Sie vorher, daß sie drin war?..." 


Ein Klavier und eine Nadel trieben auf dem Meer. Sagt das Klavier:
"Hörst du denn nicht, wie schön ich spiele?"
Da kam ein Wanderer des Wegs und sagte: "Nein, sie kann nicht, sie hat nämlich Wasser im Öhrchen..." 


Ein Fremdenführer wurde gefragt:
"Wurden hier in dieser Stadt nicht auch große Persöhnlichkeiten geboren?"
Da kam ein Wanderer des Wegs und sagte: "Nee, immer nur kleine Kinder..." 


"Mein Mann und ich sind zusammen 50 Jahre alt!", sagte Claudia zu Ihrer Freundin.
Da kam ein Wanderer des Wegs und sagte: "Und so 'nen grünen Jungen haben Sie geheiratet?..." 


Meißenbacher will seiner Frau ein besonders schönes Geschenk machen - ein Paar Lederhandschuhe.
Die Verkäuferin fragt: "gefüttert oder ungefüttert?"
Da kam ein Wanderer des Wegs und sagte: "Natürlich die gefütterten, man weiß ja nicht, was die Dinger so zu fressen kriegen!..." 


Zwei Freunde trafen sich wieder.
"Geht's Dir besser?" fragt der eine.
"Ja", sagt der andere, "der Arzt hat mir eine neue Medizin verschrieben. Ich esse täglich einen Löffel!"
"Muß 'n toller Arzt sein, wennde jetzt Löffel essen mußt"
Da kam ein Wanderer des Wegs und sagte: "Wieso denn, es waren doch Eßlöffel..." 


Der Pfarrer schließt seine Predigt mit den Worten:
"... und so hält der liebe Gott immer seine Hand über uns!"
Da kam ein Wanderer des Wegs und sagte: "Nur beim Seiltänzer muß er sie drunterhalten..." 


Ein Seebadbewohner wird von einem Touristen gefragt:
"Wie tief ist den der See eigentlich?"
Da kam ein Wanderer des Wegs und sagte: "Kann nicht sehr tief sein - die Enten können noch stehen..." 


"Ich habe in den letzten Jahren sehr regelmäßig gelebt: Um fünf aufgestanden, Kaffee getrunken, dann angefangen zu arbeiten. Halb eins gab's Mittag, danach bin ich eine halbe Stunde spazierengegangen. Bis um fünf gearbeitet, und um neun lag ich im Bett!"
Da kam ein Wanderer des Wegs und sagte: "Und weshalb haben Sie gesessen?..." 


Nach einer Schiffskatastrophe saß:en ein Mann und eine Frau am Strand und hielten sich versonnen bei den Händen. Er flüsterte:
"Erst ein Unglück mußte geschehen, damit unser Herzenswunsch in Erfüllung gehen konnte - endlich ALLEIN zu sein!"
Da kam ein Wanderer des Wegs...


----------



## Skanker (17. August 2003)

jaja die wanderer...
gesch du jetz mit zur eurobike? is ja in 14 tagen...
mal an alle: weiß jemand wann der zug fährt etc. wann zurück etc. ...
sollten uns diese woche mal alle treffen...


----------



## Skanker (18. August 2003)

wär hat lust heut en bissele zu biken?
schönes klima (also nicht zu heiß)
sogar der sherman hat heut zeit...
dass will doch was heißen...


----------



## Skanker (18. August 2003)

sie sind zurück und frecher denn je...
also ich muss euch was schreckliches miteilen haltet euch aber irgendwo fest...
es war einmal der 18.8.03 so gegen 14.40 uhr als ich, ein schreckensloser junger mit gutem willen und tatendrang, mit seinen bildhübschen fahrrad auf erkundungsreise ging.
es dauerte nich lange da ist dieser junge, auch der versiffte fabian genannt, an seinem lieblingsplatz, jedenfalls vermuten wir dass dies sein lieblingsplatz ist, angekommen.
er traute seinen augen nicht als er zwei rotzfreche bälger, kegel, göhren oder wie immer man auch dazu sagen mag sah, die ohne jegliche schutzvorkehrung auf der droparea mit ihren hässlichen baumarkt-proleten-obibomber-granaten-blech-schei$-schüsseln draufhumhoppelten und die arme ohnehin schon genug verkümmerte anlage zu tiefts beleidigten und missbrauchten.
er hatte eigentlich gedacht dass die zeit der frechen-stress-göhren vorbei wehren. er musste etwas tun.
also ging der tapfere, versifte junge namens fabian natürlich sofort auf die beiden los und fragte ob sie denn wohl nicht lesen könnte obwohl wir im jahre 2003 waren, den der tapfere, versiffte fabian hielt diese frage durchaus berechtigt, da auf der besagten droparea mehrere schilder stehen auf denen bekannte regeln draufstehen wie das tragen eines helmes oder knieschoner sowie die korrekte fahrtrichtung. doch die besagten rotzfrechen mami-tities-lutscher liesen sich dadurch nich erschüttern.
dies brachte aber den tapferen, versifften fabian nicht aus der ruhe und sagte zu den stikenden gören dass wenn sie mit ihren gliedern den staubigen und verlehmten boden küssen würden sie sich dabei schwere verletzungen zufügen könnten und somit der tapfere, versiffte fabian ihnen aufhelfen müsste und den kreankenwagen alarmieren musste und er dies nie und abermals niemals turn würde darauf vergingen minuten und minuten in denen der tapfere, versiffte fabian akrobatische kunststücke auf seinem fahrrad vollführte und die arschkriechkinder sich verkrümelten darauf hin hatte der tapfrere, versiffte fabian ca. eine halbe stunde die anlage für sich um seine kunststücke zu trainieren. und wenn der tapfere,versiffte fabian sich nicht dass genickgebrochen hat dann fährt morgen wieder dort und hofft abermals dass er dies nicht alleine tun muss.
deise wunderschöne geschichte, und ja sie können jetz den gegenstand loslassen an dem sie sic festhielten, wurde ihnen erzählt von ruidey karrel !!!!tatatatataata nein tut mir leid von fabian steck!!!!!!!! tatatatataqtataatattatatatatatatatat
''fabian ich will ein kind von dir ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh''
kein problem meine daame heheheheheheheh''
kreisch kriesch klatsch klatsch ''danke danke meine damen und damen muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (18. August 2003)

boah was fürn text....


----------



## cyrox (18. August 2003)

EM Fabian hasdt du das Poetische für die schule schreiben  müssen ??? Ach ne sind ja ferien ? Wie lange warst an dem hammer text rofl ! Wie kann man nur so en shice schreiben *gg*
Stay tuned

Greetz CyroX


----------



## Skanker (18. August 2003)

hab so 7 min. glaub gebraucht mir war grad langweilig
aber als ich auf der bahn war kam so en schei$ wind der hätte mich in der luft beinahe zerrissen...
hätte mal lust so auf eine zusamenkunft aller mitglieder der droparea...wer geht jetz eigentlich zur eurobike?
hab noch ne schlechte nachricht wahrscheinlich können wir bis sept. nix an der bahn verändern...


----------



## Sherman (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Strychnin _
> *wär hat lust heut en bissele zu biken?
> schönes klima (also nicht zu heiß)
> sogar der sherman hat heut zeit...
> dass will doch was heißen...  *




Trütrütrüüü...


/me is ein faules Stück...

Achja zum Text... "Ich rauch mein Ganja den ganzen Tag, ganz egal wer auch immer was dagegen sagt..."


----------



## Skanker (19. August 2003)

sorry aber was is ganja ???????????
ach hasch dich noch zur burg hoch gequält ?????


----------



## Skanker (19. August 2003)

hat sich erledigt...
du gaule sau fährst ja keinen meter...


----------



## Skanker (20. August 2003)

also ich finde wir sollten uns mal alle treffen aber ich mein auch alle: also alex, fabian, david wenn du noch nich im urlaub bisch, patrick, und meine wenigkeit  um mal zu klären was überhaupt noch mit der anlage passieren sollte und wann wir uhrzeitmässig zur eurobike gehen...
alex du arbeitest am samstag oder? dann würd ich sagen dass wir uns am sonntag treffen !!


----------



## Skanker (22. August 2003)

hui sherman neues avartar... 
im zeichen der droparea dödödödöööö   dödödödööööö


----------



## Skanker (29. August 2003)

mensch leute gibts nix neues...?!
morgen 12 std. rennen und am sonntag öröbike ( *freu freu* )
sagmal alex und fabian wie fühlt ihr euch denn so einen tag vor dem start? was meint ihr haltet ihr insgeamt 4std. fahrradfahren aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherman (29. August 2003)

Ja also langsam müsste man mal machen... weil sonst steh ich in Friedrichshafen und kein Mensch is dort...^^


----------



## Skanker (30. August 2003)

jo also ich fahr morgen mit dem 7.52 zug ab steinen hin...
alex und fabian auch
fahr doch auch mit dem wird dann lustiger...denk ich mal


----------



## Sherman (30. August 2003)

Ja mhhhh über ICQ haben wir uns aber anders verabredet...jetzt hoff ich mal dass es klappt...


----------



## Skanker (1. September 2003)

jo hat auch geklappt...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (6. September 2003)

huuui war ich lange weg...


----------



## Skanker (6. September 2003)

jo warst du...
wie wars?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (12. September 2003)

Tach,
im mom geht es mit der Dual Strecke nicht weiter. Wir wissen nicht genau wie sich die Geimede weiterverhält deswegen haben wir jetzt mal mit dem Bau von einem Northshore angefangen (natürlich illegal) *gg*. Mit dem wir defisniere ich Strychnin und Spezi und meine wenigkeit. Also ich will euch mal en paar fotos davon zeigen ...  Aber bitte nicht über die Quallität meckern ist mit einem nokia 7650 geschossen in mittlerer quallität.
...


----------



## cyrox (12. September 2003)

...


----------



## cyrox (12. September 2003)

....


----------



## cyrox (12. September 2003)

.


----------



## cyrox (12. September 2003)

.....


----------



## cyrox (12. September 2003)

Das Marzzochi M  hält bomben fest und war die idee von Strychnin


----------



## Dr. Dirt (12. September 2003)

olloala, wir könnten uns ja   ma am sonntag treffen...

Am tüllinger iss wieder alles im arsch, heute baute ich nen Sprung auf, kommen so zwei Nuturheinieß daher die Müll sammeln warn... ich bin dann sschnell abgehaun, und die ganze arbeit war wieder umsonst...


----------



## cyrox (12. September 2003)

..........


----------



## cyrox (12. September 2003)

...........................


----------



## cyrox (12. September 2003)

...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (12. September 2003)

und hir das letzte 
Greetz CyroX wer vorbeikommen will soll sich bei uns Melden CyA


----------



## Dr. Dirt (12. September 2003)

Coooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also da mussn wa uns ja wirklich mal treffen, des din is ja Hammer...


----------



## Skanker (12. September 2003)

hammer nich aber ziemlich unterhaltsam ich finds eigentlich sehr leicht aber den größeren drop ( marzocchi m ) is noch keiner gesprungen der kommt am wochenende dran...


----------



## SaschaW (12. September 2003)

Hey, 

es ggibt hier ja leute die gar nicht so weit weg wohnen von mir.

Kann ich die Dualstrecke mit meinem Hardtail fahren??
(sorry bin noob auf dem gebiet)

Und brauch ich da irgenwas in richtung protektoren?

würde ich mich gerne mal mit euch treffen um dort mal zu fahren,hätte morgen und am Sonntag später nachmittag ganz viel zeit...

Wohne ja nur 18 km von Steinen weg.....

MfG Sascha


----------



## Skanker (12. September 2003)

hallo...
wir fahren alle mit em hardtail auf den bildern fahr ich auch mit nem hardtail hab leider nur geld für en hardtail  
außer spezi...
sag wann und wo


----------



## SaschaW (12. September 2003)

ach ja stimmt,

wo isn das genau???Die strecke??

Geht ihr morgen dort hin???Hab morgen nämlich am meisten zeit..

sagt mal bescheid, wäre super nett von euch 

MfG Sascha


----------



## Dr. Dirt (12. September 2003)

hab auch nurn Hardtail


----------



## Dr. Dirt (12. September 2003)

hab morgen garkeine Zeit, aber übermorgen.


----------



## SaschaW (12. September 2003)

ok,übermorgen hab ich auch zeit

aber erst später nachmittag,

bin am Morgen im Fitnesscenter und am mittag n bissle in den Bergen fahrrad fahren 

MfG Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Dirt (12. September 2003)

Wann is Später nachmittag????

So 15-18 Uhr???


----------



## cyrox (13. September 2003)

Also morgen hab ich auch keine Zeit ich hab den Rot Kreuz kurs für den Führerschein. Und die anderen sind soviel ich weis in Freiburg auf der BMX Bahn. Aber am Sonntag gegen 16.00 Uhr oder so wäre doch möglich viellicht können wir uns ja da treffen?

Greetz CyroX


----------



## SaschaW (13. September 2003)

ich denke so gegen 16 Uhr ist ganz gut.....

Und wo treffen wir uns???

Bitte nen Treffpunkt wo ich kenn!

Ich kenne in Steinenenny Markt, Spedition AS, Haus der Sicherheit

MfG Sascha


----------



## Dr. Dirt (13. September 2003)

Penny geht 

16.00 Uhr is gut, ich bin dann bei der strecke.


----------



## Dr. Dirt (13. September 2003)

wer kommt sonst noch?
Was is mit sherman,cyrox und spezi light?


----------



## Dr. Dirt (13. September 2003)

ich bin bei der Strecke, weil ich nich weiß wo der Penny is


Bis Morgen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (13. September 2003)

Wie gesagt ich hab erst ein Fussballspiel das müsste aber auf jeden fall bis um 4 Uhr wieder fertig sein. Wir treffen uns einfach an der Strecke beim Minimal! Für dich aus Zell...
Wenn du mit dem Zug kommst gehst du über die weisen brücke rüber nach Höllstein. Überquerst die B317. Und dann siehst dfu auf der lineken seite den minimal und auf der rechten seite ist die strecke. 

Greetz CyroX


----------



## Skanker (14. September 2003)

sorry muss mich verbessern nur spezi kann sich en fully leisten...
um 4 mal schauen ich geh jetz dann auf den nächsten zug in richtung basel in den horburg park spezi ebenfalls bis um 4 uhr sind wir aber wieder da....ich denk mal bis dann


----------



## SaschaW (14. September 2003)

sorry leute,

kann heute nicht kommen, hab soeben die nachricht bekommen, das ich wache in der Feuerwehr hab...aber vielleicht Dienstag abend...

MfG Sascha


----------



## SaschaW (14. September 2003)

aber mal ne frage:

Ich hab auf seite 8 was von einer droparea gelesen.

was ist das??Und wo gibt es das?

MfG Sascha


----------



## Skanker (14. September 2003)

droparea is nix da sie nicht existiert da der cyrox nich seine faust aus em arsch bekommt  naja egal ich war um 4 auch nich da und danach au nich...
aber basel war mal wieder ziemlich geil genau wie freburg


----------



## spezi light (15. September 2003)

@fabian g
sorry du hast echt nix reingeschrieben was den NS betrifft, aber du hättest es gemacht und das ist meinen Augen das ****** was wir machen hätten können. Naja kuckst halt mal, dass de mehr Zeit hast zum Bauen dann darfst du von mir aus auch schreiben denn wir gebaut haben weil Fabian und ich haben da jetzt schon sicher um die 10-12 h verbracht und die vielleicht 2 verbracht und eine gebaut wenn du verstehst was ich meine. ach und am 12. Oktober ist in bernau mounty and run falls es dich interessiert. 
@saschaW 
was hatn das Bulls für ne Gabel wahrscheinlich ne hammerharte RST oder??? sonst für parts. bist de überhaupt schon mal was gesprungen???
Respekt vor den Erstbespringern des doubles im hoburgpark!!
so jetzt schreib mal oder sind wir [email protected]


----------



## SaschaW (15. September 2003)

@ Spezi

Es ist eine Suntour XCC-D Federgabel.die Federt ganz ordentlich

http://www.bulls.de/de/content.asp?cat=2&prod=14&ly=y

Das isses
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Und nein, ich bin noch nie gesprungen...

Ich hätte aber auch noch nen Fully rumstehen...muss es heute mal fertig reparieren, das Fully ist aber ziemlich schwer im gegensatz zu meinem Hardtail. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich hab diese anderen Bilder gesehen,die wo die Rampen(oder so..)im Wald stehen.Habt ihr das selbst gebaut???


----------



## cyrox (15. September 2003)

Jo es hat mich einfach nur angeschissen das ihr mich gleich so angesaugt habt.Und wenn ihr darauf besteht das ihr den ruhm für die Strecke euch einheimzenwollt is mir das auch egal ich komm schon wieder bauen hab aber leider nichtmehr so viel Zeit wie ein Schüler! Das liegt im momhalt auch noch an dem Führerschein

Greetz CyroX aus


----------



## SaschaW (15. September 2003)

hey,

lass mal die Kirche im Dorf....

Bloss kein Stress   

MfG Sascha


----------



## Skanker (15. September 2003)

@saschaw
jo des im wald haben wir selbst gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (15. September 2003)

hui ich hab ja seite 10 geöffnet


----------



## SaschaW (15. September 2003)

cool,

sucht ihr noch hilfe??

MfG Sascha


----------



## spezi light (15. September 2003)

Hi,
@saschaw: Du hast ne Suntour und die ist ordentlich - in was?
- im Durchschlagen
- im Knacken
- im Brechen
nee sorry das war jetzt nicht böse gemeint ich meine ich hab auch mit ner Manitou irgendwas angefangen, die ich mit Loctite(Stahlkleber) geklebt hab damit der Gabelschaft wieder einigermaßen mit der Brücke verbunden war. Hat trotzdem noch gut geknackst. Danke für das Angebot mit dem Helfen, aber wir wollen echt das die Location geheim bleibt weil ne Konzentration von Bikern würde einfach mega schnell auffallen und so wie es jetzt ist, fahren da so alle zwei Tage zwei Biker hin und nach en paar Stunden wieder zurück. Das ist nich so aufsehenerregend. Deshalb vorher mal nein, höchstens wenn du jemanden kennst der en Waldstück preiswert vermieten/pachten würde, das wäre ideal weil das legal wäre und dann kann uns keiner was ausser ein paar zerstörungswütigen Kindern diene keine peile haben.
@strychnin: hey hab morgen schon wieder zeit muss erst samstags wieder arbeiten. ach hab den einen erreicht triff mich am samstag mit ihm schau ma mal. hab ab so sagen wir 17.00 Uhr zeit ruf dich aber nochmal an.
@cyorx: hey sorry der Ton gestern war vielleicht nich der netteste. Vielleicht hast ja morgen zeit...
jo das war dann fast ne 00:00 beitrag och ich wart noch ...... .....
MfG alex   
Es ist soweit.......  gleich bin ich nen tag älter ist das nich klasse??? 
@strychnin bmxbahn und hoburgpark rulez
@saschaw was haste denn fürn nen fully, was musste den dran reparieren weißt de überhaupt wie. Ohhhhh  jetzt hab ich OO:OO verpasst naja bis dann mal
MfG    at last time spezi light


----------



## SaschaW (16. September 2003)

Ich hab so nen Quelle Fully 

Hab aber ein bissle dran gebastelt.
Neue Tretlager, Kurbel, Federung verlegt,Gänge eingestellt....

Jetzte fährt es wieder

Sodelle..ich geh dan mal in die Schule , war ja gestern schon nicht 

MfG Sascha


----------



## spezi light (16. September 2003)

ein quelle fully und da sitzt du wirklich drauf??? kannst du mir mal erzählen wie man eine federung verlegt oder hast du dich nur verschrieben?? das bulls ist echt nich der Hammer also springen würd ich mit dem ding echt nich, denn das bricht zu 99,99%. du warst gestern nich in der schule hast du etwa geschwänzt das macht man doch nich, nee ok ich mach es gern und oft aber dieses jahr muss ich mich zusammennehmen, weil ich abi mache. naja bis dann mal..


----------



## crossie (16. September 2003)

*werbungmach* evtl habt ihr ja bock....


----------



## spezi light (16. September 2003)

tststs....immer diese schleichwerbung... ne ne aber KA ist einfach ein bischen weit weg für uns kein Auto und so!!!
Mfg Alex


----------



## spezi light (16. September 2003)

hab ich grad bei ebay gefunden
vielleicht bald meine mal schauen was der Techtalk sagt und wieviel sie weggeht. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3627010455&category=32507
kuckst du!!


----------



## Skanker (16. September 2003)

heut bauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaschaW (16. September 2003)

Naja, bin in der 9ten Klasse.Hab dieses Jahr Prüfung.
Hab aber gestern bis um 11.30 gepennt.Also die ganze Schule verschlafen  


Wieso meinste das mir das Bulls bricht, oder warum es nicht so der Hammer ist??

Bis jetzte fährt es ganz gut..kann mich nicht beschweren...

MfG Sascha


----------



## Skanker (16. September 2003)

hey bin auch in der 9.
bauen war heut wieder schön...


----------



## spezi light (17. September 2003)

@saschaw
wie bitte du hast dieses jahr abschluss und gehst einfach nich in die schule. wegen dem Bulls. sorry aber das ist einfach nur masenware, die rähmen werden irgendwo in Taiwan geschweißt  von arbeitern die nicht mal lesen und schreiben können, das will ich denen ja gar nich vorwerfen, aber das sagt einiges über die Quali der Schweißnähte und verarbeitung des Rahmens aus. Auserdem befinden sich an deinem bike keinerlei verstärkungsbleche oder Gussets(verstärkungen am Steuerrohr). naja für deinen einsatzzweck wirds schon reichen. aber zur info dein komplettes Fahrrad kostet 399 euronen, mein Hot Chili Rahmen!!!hat gebraucht 500 gekostet. ich würd auf jeden fall es nicht so im Forum offerieren(was für ein Fremdwort) das du son Bulls fährst sonst wirst du nur belächelt, ich denke ich bin eigentlich noch recht freundlich. meine ganze fragen hast du auch nich beantwortet. denn eine interessiert mich echt mega, wie verlegt man eine federung?
mfg Alex


----------



## SaschaW (17. September 2003)

Das is mir eigentlich so ziemlich egal was andere vom Bulls halten...ich bin auf jeden fall zufrieden damit!!!!


----------



## Skanker (17. September 2003)

@ spezi war wohl nix mit der dnm gabel...


----------



## grobis (17. September 2003)

> _original geschrieben von spezi light_
> ...sorry aber das ist einfach nur masenware, die rähmen werden
> irgendwo in Taiwan geschweißt von arbeitern die nicht mal lesen
> und schreiben können, das will ich denen ja gar nich vorwerfen,
> ...



sali spezi light,

ich will ja nicht altklug sein, aber deine vorurteile gegen rahmen
aus taiwan sind wohl weit hergeholt. schau dich mal unter
anderem hier im forum um und du wirst feststellen, das die 
gebrochenen rahmen meist aus den kleinen schmieden und 
aufschrift handmade kommen. 
ausserdem fährst du ja laut deinen persönlichen angaben/bike
selbst ein Specialized. die rahmen werden in asien als massenware hergestellt.
herzlichen glückwunsch, der rahmen wird nämlich einiges
aushalten.
ok, im bereich freeride und dh hast du recht, da geht ohne 
handarbeit und verstärkungsstreben nichts.

übrigens: 
wenn du mir den beiträgen anderer nicht konform bist, dann 
brauchst du diese hier nicht einfach arrogant abweisen. es wird 
immer leute geben die deiner meinung nach nicht ordentlich mit 
material bestückt sind und ausserdem eine andere meinung 
haben als du.....
und wenns garnicht klappt kannst du ja die beiträge mit der _
Ignore List bearbeiten_ ausblenden.
nimms nicht persönlich    

gruss grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (17. September 2003)

_Schau hier eigentlich nicht rein, aber durch Grobis´letzten Beitrag bin ich neugierig geworden._ 



> _Original geschrieben von spezi light _
> *@saschaw
> ... wegen dem Bulls.
> ich würd auf jeden fall es nicht so im Forum offerieren(was für ein Fremdwort) das du son Bulls fährst sonst wirst du nur belächelt, ...*



Ich lächle da eher über ein paar andere...
Naja, es kommt ja nicht darauf an *WAS* für ein Bike man fährt  !

Mein Gott, wenn einer ein Bulls fahren will/kann/möchte/darf/soll, dann macht´er das halt!


----------



## cyrox (18. September 2003)

Find ich auch jeder fängt mit so einem Bike an. Und das reicht ja auch vollkommen ich persöhnlich will garnicht wissen woher von manchen grossen hersteller die rahmen kommen 
Auser die edel schmiden da kann man sich sicher sein

Greetz


----------



## spezi light (19. September 2003)

Sorry!!!!!
@ grobis 
 das mit Taiwan stimmt schon, aber es gibt halt mega Quali Unterschiede aber ich brauch jetzt eigentlich gar nicht mehr schreiben, weil ihr du/ihr schon recht habt. Mein kreatives bzw. negatives Schreibtalent ist wohl etwas mit mir durchgegangen tut mir sorry. kommt nich meer vor


----------



## Necro (19. September 2003)

es ist ja wohl wirklich *SCHEIS.S EGAL* was man für
ein fahrrad fährt. ich finde es behindert, das man andere
fertigmacht, wenn sie en schlechteres rad fahren, verdammt noch-
mal! asozial! am ende fahren die sogar besser als man selbst!

aber spezi hats ja verstanden.


----------



## Blutdrache (19. September 2003)

Es ging doch im Prinzip nur darum, dass es nicht zu empfehlen ist mit einem xc Bike auf eine Dirt Strecke zu gehen oder?


----------



## SaschaW (19. September 2003)

stimmt Blutdrache....

Ich kann mir halt keinen Rahmen für 500 oder mehr euro leisten.Und einen danach zu bewerten was fürn bike er hat wäre ziemlich unqualifiziert....

so, ich denke damit kann das Thema wegen dem Bulls beendet werden, oder? 

MfG Sascha


----------



## cyrox (19. September 2003)

Jo find ich auch das das Thema beendet werden kann/muss! Hätte eigentlich garnicht statfinden müsssen in diesem Forum!

Es geht ja hir um ganz andere dinge!

Greetz CyroX


----------



## Skanker (20. September 2003)

so zurück zum thema...
die strecke is tot aber der wald lebt... 

hier der drop...





hier die startrampe mit kurve...




dann hier der schmale ns...mit kl erneuerungen...hinten die wippe... 




dann ich mit schickem grinsgesicht ( vor freude ) vor der wippe  




hier auf der wippe   aus der nähe...




und hier auf der wippe  aus der ferne...




der schicke sportliche junge auf den bildern ist natürlich meine wenigkeit


----------



## SaschaW (21. September 2003)

sieht aber nicht schön aus....

ich hätte euch evlt. nen Gelände im Wald hier in Zell anzubieten....ich stell bei gelegenheit mal ein paar bilder von rein und rede die tage nochmal mit meinem nachbar(dem Bürgermeister )

Da liegt ein ganzen haufen sturmholz was wir alles verwenden können, und das gelände ist ziemlich groß...

und werkzeug is auch da...

MfG Sascha


----------



## cyrox (21. September 2003)

Ok kannst du mal machen !

Greetz CyroX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (22. September 2003)

Hi Saschaw,
also eigentlich hab ich das Kriegsbeil ja begraben, aber mit deinem Satz von wegen sieht nicht schön aus... ich sag mal ich hab nich viel Ahnung, aber du solltest solche Statements einfach unterlassen, weil dus nicht fahren würdest und ausserdem geht es nich nach Aussehen sondern nach stabilität und dem Funfaktor und der is da!!!! so an die anderen user. falls ihr findet das das zu übertrieben war könnt ihr ruhig was schreiben, bin für Kritik offen....
dankek für dein Angebot mit dem Wald in Zell, aber mit Sturmholz kann man nicht wirklich was anfangen(meiner Meinung nach), und stell dir das mit dem Burger nich so einfach vor der kommt dann mit den alten Fragen, die du ach zu beginn dieses Beitrags lesen kannst. wer haftet wenn irgend jemand zu schaden kommt. was antwortet man dann??
meine ehrliche antwort:   nein danke!!!!
@strychnin: hab nen neuen thread geöffnet am we ist in Laufenburg nen rennen ich hab mich schon angemeldet
@cyrox: kann ich eventuell dein safetyjacket haben, fürs Rennen???
Mfg spezi


----------



## SaschaW (22. September 2003)

gut, dann lass ich das mit dem Grundstück.................

Ich will ja nichts bauen...

ähh....wie nicht schön..????


____________________

Ups.....


das warn schreibfehler....*rotwerd*

sorry  

MfG Sascha


----------



## cyrox (22. September 2003)

Ich denke der Sasha hat das mitdem Satz anders gemeint! Ka hat sich sicher verschrieben.

Ja du kannst sicher mein Safty Jacket haben

Greetz Fabian


----------



## SaschaW (22. September 2003)

jo mir is das wort "nicht" reingerutscht weil ich zuerst schreiben wollte:

Das sieht nicht schlecht aus.....

Also:War nicht so gemeint das es nicht shön aussieht....

MfG Sascha


----------



## Skanker (22. September 2003)

schon in ordnung
alex hat schlecht geschlafen   
hab dem veranstalter ne mail geschjickt mach aber denk ich auch mit
hoffentlich nich ne nummer zu groß für mich...


----------



## boreker (25. September 2003)

Bin  neu im Forum,hab mich extra registrieren lassen um euch die Frage zu stellen: wo denn die netten Holzbauten stehen von welchen Ihr hier die Fotos veroeffentlicht und ob diese noch existieren ? Bin aus Basel und dachte mir falls ich mal in eure richtung cruise moecht ich  den dual- course sowie eben diese holzbautentrails mal fahren.
Also ,waer nett mir(nicht Ortsansaessiger) wuerd einer ne kleine wegbeschreibung mailen.
Und viel Glueck mit der Gemeindeverwaltung!

greez,boreker


----------



## Dr. Dirt (27. September 2003)

Schön schön...
Der North Shore sieht ja echt fein aus, hab aufm Tüllinger heut auch mal n bissl northshore gebaut, das ding is ca.2,50 M lang und um die 40cm breit endet dann mit nem ca.150M Drop.
Wir könnten ja mal wieder fahrn gehn...
Vielleich nächsten Sonntag oder so...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (27. September 2003)

Ups, ich meine 1,50m Drop.


----------



## eternalrider (28. September 2003)

Hey Leute

Ich hab mich ja mal in Hölstein bei der Strecke blicken lassen (der mit den Melonen). Ist schon laaaange her.
Meist fahre ich spontan und ohne genaues Zeil los und suche mir einfach den Weg.

Gibt es ne Stelle in o. um Lörrach, wo sich regelmäßig Leute zum Freeriden treffen. Dann könnte ich als extremsponti ab und zu mal mit anderen zusammen fahren und so etwas Konkakt knüpfen.

Was anderes:
Geht das Bikeforum im Winter in ein Boardforum über oder wo tauscht ihr euch dann übers Boarden aus.
- Wenn´s mit dem Herbst bald um ist und dann der Winter kommt, kann man ja auch mal zusammen losziehn.

Also, wer Bockk drauf hat, meldet sich einfach.


Auch wenn der Beitrag unter einem anderen Thema stehen könnte, hab ich ihn bei euch reingeschrieben, weil wir schon mal kontakt hatten.

Gruzz
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (30. September 2003)

jo jo, geil wars
der strychnin und meine wenigkeit haben am so unser erstes Dual rennen bestritten. das wetter war ******* das rennen umso besser auch wenn ich letzter oder vorletzter geworden bin. dabei sein ist alles. das ko system ist halt schon recht krass, aber irgendwie muss ja en Gewinner ermittelt werden. bei der Rückfahrt sind wir an der Motocrossbahn in Schopfheim vorbei und auf der andern seite der strasse ist auch ne dualstrecke in arbeit, aber ein glück nicht ganz so flach wie die in laufenburg ich geh heut eventuell hin wenns wetter hält. strychnin ruf mich an wenn ichs noch getan hab. dann geh ma da hin. bin zurzeit einfach nur eins bike geil drop und


----------



## Skanker (30. September 2003)

zur information wir wurden beide letzter  
hat trotzdem spaß gemacht und werd sicherlich wiedermal mitmachen...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (1. Oktober 2003)

geil, bleibt die strecke in Schopfheim denn Stehen oder wird die diesmal wieder nur fürn Dualcup nextes jahr gebaut?


----------



## Skanker (1. Oktober 2003)

es hieß dass die strecke dauerhaft bleibt...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (2. Oktober 2003)

Cooooool...
Is die den schon befahrbar?
Ja wenn das so weitergeht gibts ja bald so viele Dirt und Dual Tracks wie fußballplätze...   
In Basel soll am 26.10 oder so... nen Dirt Jump Contest stattfinden näheres weiß ich auch noch nich, muss denen von Crocodile Bikes mal ne Mail schreiben.


----------



## Skanker (2. Oktober 2003)

jo da findet en dirtjump contest statt außerdem wirdder horburgpark ja umgebaut  hat zumindest einer von den crocodile bikers gesagt...
schopfheim is schon befahrbar allerdings nich durchgehend es ist auch noch ziemlich holperig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Intenserider (2. Oktober 2003)

Mit dem befahren würde ich mich in Schopfheim zurückhalten! Wenn da nämlich zuviele darüber fahrn, bevor sich die Strecke gut gesetzt hat und alles schön hart ist, war die ganze Shape-arbeit für die Sau.
Übrigens wird morgen weitergebaut, es sei denn, das Wetter wird allzu schlecht.


----------



## Dr. Dirt (3. Oktober 2003)

huiiiiii, das wetter is sau schlecht.... es schifft schon seit heute nacht in Strömen...
Das mitm umbauen un so staht auch auf der Crocodile homepage


----------



## Intenserider (3. Oktober 2003)

ehmm, mein Post bezog sich auf Schopfheim... Und da der Regen nach lässt, wird jetzt gebaut!


----------



## Skanker (3. Oktober 2003)

hallo intenserider wir haben an dem dual rennen mal kurz geredet....ich bin der kleine...
aufjedenfall wollt ich fragen wieviele kommen ?? der jens kommt auch noch...


----------



## Skanker (3. Oktober 2003)

wir werden so gegen halb 2 dort sein...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (3. Oktober 2003)

vielleicht lass ich mich auch mal noch irgendwann blicken...
Aber icch glaub nich heut...


----------



## Skanker (3. Oktober 2003)

jo warst ja nich da tstststs 
hat aufjedenfall ziemlich viel spaß gemacht...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (4. Oktober 2003)

war doch ziemlich matschig...
und bei dem Lehmboden.. nee.


----------



## Skanker (4. Oktober 2003)

wieso sagen, denken bzw. glauben alle zu meinen bzw. zu wissen dass des dort lehmboden ist wenn sie...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (6. Oktober 2003)

Ups sorry...
naja das war vielleicht ein dummes Vorurrteil... was für ein Boden isses denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (6. Oktober 2003)

so normaler dreck halt is auch en bißchen lehm dort aber ziemlich wenig...
sorry aber es denken echt alle nach dem motto: ohh es isn bißchen feucht und dann der schwere lehmboden ne hab keine lust aber wenn sie fertig ist komm ich ruhig mal vorbei...!
ich will hier jetzt nicht den dicken mackieren oder so denn
ich hab bis jetzt auch nur einmal dort mitgeholfen und dass nicht zu doll aber die leute sind echt nett und sind wahrscheinlich über jede hilfe dankbar...
deshalb immer schön mit anpacken


----------



## Intenserider (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Strychnin _
> *sind wahrscheinlich über jede hilfe dankbar...
> deshalb immer schön mit anpacken
> *



Gut erkannt   . Der Boden ist unter dem Rasen schon lehmig, aber erstens ist eben Rasen und Humus drüber und zweitens wird die Strecke aus Aushub gebaut, und der ist nicht besonders lehmig. Hast also nicht ein Kilo Lehm an den Schuhen nach dem schaufeln.

Gruss

Jonas


----------



## Skanker (6. Oktober 2003)

endlich mal einer vom fach *schleim*  
der mich unterstützt...
ach wann seit ihr diese woche dort ich würde aufjedenfall kommen und helfen...


----------



## Intenserider (6. Oktober 2003)

ich weiss noch nicht, wann gebaut wird, aber ich werde mich melden, wenns soweit ist.


----------



## cyrox (6. Oktober 2003)

Jo melde dich bitte ich komm diese Woche auch mit ich hab Urlaub und genügend Zeit!

Greetz CyroX


----------



## Skanker (7. Oktober 2003)

achso alles gute zum 18ten fabian...     :kotz:              
hol dir nun endlich en auto...damit du uns da hinfahren kannst wo wir wollen...   
benzingeld gibt es dann selbstverständlich auch...


----------



## cyrox (7. Oktober 2003)

Danke!

Aber so viele Smilies wären echt nicht nötig gewesen *gg*. 

Also Cya jungs 

Greetz der "Erwachsene"


----------



## Skanker (8. Oktober 2003)

also leider kann ich morgen nicht aber ich dafür dann am freitag zeit...
ps: ketenführung und vorbau sind da und die 130er dj1 is unterwegs...


----------



## SaschaW (8. Oktober 2003)

Nachträglich  zum 18ten @ Cyrox

MfG Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Dirt (8. Oktober 2003)

ALLES GUTE!!!


----------



## cyrox (9. Oktober 2003)

Erst mal danke! 
Aber bei den Smilies wird man ja echt Krank!

Greetz


----------



## Dr. Dirt (9. Oktober 2003)

Naja war vielleicht etwas übertrieben...
wer fährt denn alles in Basel beim Horbair mit???
Das Startgeld beträgt 15 Franken gibt höchstens 2 Kategorien und 
wahrscheinlich 3 wertungen d.h. Ein Speed Race, nen Style contest und Northshore Race.


----------



## Intenserider (11. Oktober 2003)

Falls ihr euch wieder mal an ner Schaufel betätigen wollt.... Sowohl im Horburgpark als auch in Schopfheim wird das ganze Wochenende geschaufelt.


----------



## cyrox (11. Oktober 2003)

Jo wir gehen heute nach Schopfheim!
Man sieht sich Greetz CyroX


----------



## Intenserider (11. Oktober 2003)

Ich war im Horburgpark und der wird fett!!! wie siehts in Schopfheim aus? Übrigens bekommen wir in Basel vielleicht noch Platz auf dem DB-Areal, dann gibts nen Dirt-Park und ne Race-Bahn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (11. Oktober 2003)

in schopfheim haben wir mit der dirt-line angefangen...


----------



## Sherman (12. Oktober 2003)

Mhhh, was ich so alles verpasst hab *grml*

 @ Cyroy (nachträglich ^^)


Basel Dirtpark und Racebahn muhahaha das is endlich mal net weit weg  Ok weit is Schopfheim auch nich aber so einfach mal hinfahren is auch net so toll.


----------



## Dr. Dirt (13. Oktober 2003)

Also in Basel fahr ich doch nich mit, mich hats am Samstag so aufs maul gehaun das ich da jetz n bissl zurückhaltender den Sprüngen gegenüber geworden bin...
Ausserdem tut mir das Schlüsselbeim und die Wirbelsäule noch ziemlich weh...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (13. Oktober 2003)

Das mit der Race Bahn is ja echt super!!!
Die schweizer haben für Mtbeer ansscheinend mehr verständnis...


----------



## spezi light (13. Oktober 2003)

der 300. ste beitrag 
das muss begossen werden ist doch krass oda
wegen sonntag kann ich leider nicht. meine girlfriend wird 17 und denn tag hab ich schon geschenkt und geschenke soll man nicht wieder zurückfordern. an alle die gehen viel spass


----------



## Dr. Dirt (13. Oktober 2003)

äääähhhmmmm.......
Der DirtContest is Samstags...


----------



## Skanker (13. Oktober 2003)

Samsatag den 25.10... ich habs ihm schon gesagt...


----------



## cyrox (13. Oktober 2003)

Jo cool greetz zum über 300 Beitrag. Ich denke das ist einer der grössten Treads hir im Forum oder? Auser die Treads von der Gallery!

DHPro hats dich auf das Steissbein gesetzt? Wenn ja willkommen im Glub! Viel Spaß beim verheilen ich mekrs jetzt noch *gg*. Ist unangenehm.

So und das Arbeiten an der 4Cross Strecke in Schopfheim hat auch was körperliches gekostet. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten bin ich jetzt Krank! *gg*. Und Strichnin sicher war das wegen deinem Shice Dönner! verschwitz da runter zu pasen *dumm*

Naja auf ein baldiges gesundwerden 

Greetz von mir

p.s DHPro gute besserung


----------



## Skanker (13. Oktober 2003)

tja aber mir hat der döner geschmeckt...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (14. Oktober 2003)

Nee nich aufs steisbein    
Auf den Kopf... der Helm is jetz im Arsch...
Bei dem "großen" Table hab ichs Vorderad zu früh in die Landung gedrückt... bin dan an der Kante hängen geblieben...übern Lenker aufn Kopf geflogen...und jetz tut mir die Wirbelsäule und das Schlüsselbein weh...
Aber geht schon wieder...
Ich fahr halt auch nich mit da die Sprünge jetz ziemlich groß sind und ich wohl kaum Tricks drüber machen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (14. Oktober 2003)

tut mir leid dhpro...
aber heute endlich mal wieder den großen probleme auch wenn es ''kleine'' probleme gab...aber der spezi is locker drüber...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (15. Oktober 2003)

... Der is ja auch nich besonders schwer...
Die ersten paar mal hab ichs auch geschaft... aber dann isses halt ma schiefgegangen


----------



## Dr. Dirt (15. Oktober 2003)

Ist er über alle drüber?


----------



## Skanker (15. Oktober 2003)

hab da mal wieder komisch geschrieben...
wir habens über den großen probiert...
alex is beim 2. mal locker drüber aber ich bin bei meinem besten versuch mit dem hinterrad noch a bizzale hangenbliben...wir reden von dem größeren höllsteiner double bei dem die anfahrt ziemlich schei§e is...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (16. Oktober 2003)

Ach sooooooooooooooooo
Naja...ich habs hald ma wieder falsch verstanden.


----------



## Skanker (16. Oktober 2003)

welchen großen hast du gemeint ?


----------



## Dr. Dirt (16. Oktober 2003)

Den grosen TAble grad wenn man von der Startrampe runterkommt.
Jetz nicht denken ich wär der ober loser...das ding wurde vergrösert und die Landung is jetzt halt fast so steil wie der Absprung...und wenn man dann mit dem Vorderraad hängenbleibt...             :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:                         :kotz:


----------



## Dr. Dirt (16. Oktober 2003)

Cool jetzt gibts endlich mehr Smilis!!!


----------



## Skanker (16. Oktober 2003)

ich hab ja garnix gesagt ich hab den damaligen table nichmal ganz geschafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Dirt (17. Oktober 2003)

Aha...
Ich war geestern nochmal dort... das ganze is jetzt fast ganz fertig.
Es gibt ne ganze line mit kleinen Doubles und nen Tripple!!!
Sieht ech spasig aus. Den Neuen North-Shore wurde auch noch vergrösert...der hat jetzne risen wippe...


----------



## spezi light (21. Oktober 2003)

hi ihr,
der fabian hat heut geburtstag in diesem sinne
         er ist jetzt schon ganze 15 
bis dann alex


----------



## Sherman (23. Oktober 2003)

Jo  schonwieder nachträglich, ich verpeils immer wieder


----------



## Dr. Dirt (25. Oktober 2003)

Ohhh... dann hab ich dir in Basel garnich gratuliert...aber das hol ich jetzt nach             f: f: f: f: f: f: f:                                        f: f: f: f: f:


----------



## Dr. Dirt (6. November 2003)

gibts eigentlich bilder von der schpfheimer strecke???


----------



## cyrox (6. November 2003)

Werden wir bei gelegenheit mal machen wenn man dort ist!
Wenn das mit dem copy right in ordnung geht mit den schopfheimer 
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Dirt (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cyrox _
> *Werden wir bei gelegenheit mal machen wenn man dort ist!
> Wenn das mit dem copy right in ordnung geht mit den schopfheimer
> Greetz *





häähhhh was meinst du damit????


----------



## spezi light (13. November 2003)

HI;
@ DHPRO mit dem copyright mein der cyrox, das die leut damit einverstanden sind dass pics gemacht werden. war woll auch ne recht ironische aussage wenn du verstehst. was hast du noch vor dem winter vor??? 
mfg Alx


----------



## Dr. Dirt (14. November 2003)

aha...jetzt hab ichs kapiert 
Eigentlich hatte ich schon mal noch vor nach Schopfheim zu kommen...
muss halt mal schauen wann ein Zug fährt. UNd momentan wirds eh recht matschig sein...aber was solls!


----------



## Skanker (14. November 2003)

also in 2 wochen bin ich dabei da darf ich wieder *froi*


----------



## Skanker (16. November 2003)

was is jetz eigentlich mit deinem rücken david ?


----------



## Dr. Dirt (18. November 2003)

der is wieder ganz!!!

aber was hast du denn gemacht???


----------



## spezi light (18. November 2003)

HI; 
der fabian hat sich den finger geshreddert!! naja nicht ganz so schlimm. er hat sich wohl irgendwie die finger oder so ähnlich überdehnt bei einem recht heftigen abflug. jetzt hat er die hand ihn gibs damit sie auch wirklich ruhig hält. der sprung bei dem es passiert ist sah am anfang noch reucht gut aus, sah stark nach tabletop aus, nach dem landegeräusch aber nicht mehr weil er so ziemlich seitwärts aufkam aber nich mehr. naja in ner wohche is der gibs weg. mk dann bist ja jetzt unterrichtet.... aber nur nen radler für dich 
mfg Alex


----------



## Dr. Dirt (19. November 2003)

den strytchnin triffts dieses jahr echt brutal!
Erst der arm und dann den Finger!!! Mein herzliches beileid...
Ja..nur nen Radler für mich. Von zuviel mus man nämlich :kotz: en...


----------



## Skanker (19. November 2003)

also um genau zu sein ( ich bin definitiv nich stolz drauf )
is es mein 3er bruch diese jahr !!!

1). Radiusfraktur rechter arm im februar 6wochen pause
2). Radiusfraktur linker arm im juli glaub ich 4wochen pause
3). Stauchungsfraktur rechte hand vor 1 1/2 wochen dauert noch 5 tage !!!

ach an alle dann gehen wir nach schopfheim also in 9 tagen
dort muss die große dirtline noch fertig gebaut werden !!!


----------



## Intenserider (19. November 2003)

Fleissig schaufeln Jungs! 
Und schaut euch ml das an, könnte doch auch für euch interessant sein: 
http://muellerbeat.home.solnet.ch/Dualpage/afterseasonmeeting2003.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (19. November 2003)

ausgerechnet jetz  nö mit nem gibs komm ich nich  !!


----------



## Dr. Dirt (20. November 2003)

Misst!!! Kann leider auch nich kommen!!   
Aber sind eigentlich coole ideen!


----------



## spezi light (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi ihr,
will wieder unseren thread in erinnerung bringen. ist auf s. 2 abgerutscht und da hab ich gedacht, dann erzähl ich euch mal so was wir die lustigen bikers aus dem wiesental so alles in der letztes zeit getrieben haben:
-bombenloch freiburg mit anschließendem gibs für fabian und tot meines linken bremsgriffs
-tot für fabians poison strychnin, ein nicolai soll her fragt mich nicht welches
-tot für mein marin quake ein endgeiles wheeler wasp soll her hurra in spätestens zwei wochen haben wir unsere neuen bikes
aber wir könne uns nur halb freun weil jetzt der ach so tolle winter kommt, bei dem man mit seiner ach so tollen freundin schmusen kann.
Diesesn satz nicht ernst nehmen ich würde lieber 1000 tage in nem bikepark verbringe als den ganzen winter mit der freundin, aber nimmt halt dann des nächst beste  
schreibt doch mal rein was ihr gemahct habt und was ihr vorhabt.
bei vorhaben fällt mir ein. fabian und ich gehen am 14. dez nach freiburg nwd 4 im atlantik ankucken und timo pritzel, tarek rasouli und weitere interessante gasts
naja vielleicht sieht man sich
bis dann mfg alex


----------



## Dr. Dirt (4. Dezember 2003)

wenn das so weitergeht rutscht dieser thread bald wieder auf die 2te seite ab...vielleicht sollte man mal nen thread mit der überschrifft "Dualslalom Strecke Schopfheim" oder so in die richtung machen, da in Steinen nich mehr so viel geht...oder????
Wird die Strecke jetz abgerissen, bleibt sie wie sie ist, oder wird sie vergrößert????


----------



## Skanker (4. Dezember 2003)

sobald der nächste circus kommt wird sie abgerissen imho...
also siehe neure thread...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (5. Dezember 2003)

naja.....schade eigentlich....aber immerhin gibts ne strecke in schopfheim...


----------

